# ninja-looting, killsteal und um den loot würfeln



## mantigore666 (25. Oktober 2007)

hallo community ;-)

der threat hat so gesehen nichts mit dem spiel selbst zu tun; hdro finde ich sehr gut und es macht mir
zu 99 % spass zu spielen.
leider sind die fälle, die ich ansprechen werde, keine einzelerlebnisse, sondern haben sich in den 
letzten wochen so sehr gehäuft, das ich gerne mal euere meinung dazu hätte.

als ich anfing online zu spielen, wurde ständig auf ein angemessenes verhalten hingewiesen, das man
grob mit "was du nicht willst, was man dir tut, das füg auch keinem andern zu" umschreiben könnte.

heute - jahre später - stelle ich fest, das ich scheinbar einer der wenigen bin, die sich noch daran halten
und die daher wohl den eindruck erwecken, man könnte sie ausnutzen.

1. ninja-looting : man steht kurz vor einer erzader oder (da witzigerweise seltener) holz, wird von einem
tier angegriffen und während man diese resource freikämpft, kommt ein witzbold daher und baut ab.
schön für ihn, da ich es ihm ja freigeräumt habe.
die antworten bei nachfragen sind vielfältig "wein nicht","wer zuerst klickt hats" bis hin zu "dachte du killst nur die mobs"
(klar und daher steh ich auch mit dem rücken ausgerechnet zu einer ader)

2. killsteal : das ist mir bisher 5 mal passiert...  man muss einen named mob killen, der hat natürlich adds
dabei...  also erst die adds gekillt und beim letzten rennt plötzlich der spieler, der einem die ganze zeit über nur doof zugeschaut hat, los und killt den named. auch da kommen bei beschwerde NUR fiese antworten...
als ich anfing zu spielen, war es üblich, die notwendigen mobs entweder nach der reihe "zu bearbeiten" oder
die anderen zu fragen, ob sie den mob auch brauchen und eine gruppe zu bilden - heute ist das scheinbar nicht mehr gefragt ....

3. das würfeln in gruppen : hier geht es um randomgruppen und bisher hab ich es leider nur ein einziges
mal anders erlebt. ich hatte bisher leider nur mitspieler, die auf ALLES bedarf würfeln, vorzugsweise, wenn
sie sich sicher sein können, das alle anderen auf gier klicken. auf nachfrage kam dann bei dem ersten mal
eine verblüffende antwort "na, ich hab auf alles need, da ich ja auch geld brauche auch auf die sachen, die 
ich nur verkaufen will" ....  ist natürlich auch ne einstellung, wie wäre es, wenn man solchen spielern einfach
alles in den gruppen überlässt, sozusagen gleich auf verzicht klickt, damit sich andere leichter eine goldene
nase verdienen <lach>

jedenfalls hat das alles nichts mit einem "miteinander" zu tun, sondern nur noch mit einem "gegeneinander", ich
muss gestehen, mit so etwas hätte ich in hdro nicht gerechnet... das war mit ein grund, warum ich wow verlassen hatte.
um es klarzustellen, ich will hier nicht jammern und erzählen wie schlecht die welt ist, ich hätte nur gerne
mal andere meinungen dazu und stehe natürlich vor der frage, ob ich es nicht einfach genauso machen soll
wie man es mit mir macht  :-)

in diesem sinne, "gebts mir" ;-)


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (25. Oktober 2007)

Traurig aber war is mir auch schon XX mal passiert ... 
jedesmal sehr sehr ärgerlich !


----------



## Ascían (25. Oktober 2007)

dunkelelfen schrieb:


> Traurig aber war is mir auch schon XX mal passiert ...
> jedesmal sehr sehr ärgerlich !




Hmm, also das Kill-Stealing ist mir so auch schon paar mal passiert - dann einfach mal an den betreffenden Spieler sticken, und nen Kaffee trinken gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lustig sind auch 5 Duell-Anfragen in der Sekunde..

Node-Klau ist mir nur 1-2 Mal passiert, da es doch sehr verpönt ist - wer's trotzdem tut landet halt in Rekordzeit auf der Ignore.

Und zum bedarf-Würfeln: Gut, es kann sein dass manche nicht iwssen ob sie Bedarf haben oder nicht (siehe Schneider/Waffenschmied und Berylle/Adamanten). Trotzdem sollte man das vor jeder Gruppe absprechen, und hält sich einer net dran, fliegt er halt raus.


----------



## patrick.c (25. Oktober 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> 1. ninja-looting : man steht kurz vor einer erzader oder (da witzigerweise seltener) holz, wird von einem
> tier angegriffen und während man diese resource freikämpft, kommt ein witzbold daher und baut ab.
> schön für ihn, da ich es ihm ja freigeräumt habe.
> die antworten bei nachfragen sind vielfältig "wein nicht","wer zuerst klickt hats" bis hin zu "dachte du killst nur die mobs"
> (klar und daher steh ich auch mit dem rücken ausgerechnet zu einer ader)


Es kommt aber auch vor, daß der steal "aus versehen" passiert, weil der andere so lange herumgetrödelt hat oder nicht unmittelbar daneben steht. Mir ist es in den Hügelgräberhöhen passiert.
Ich wollte mich entschuldigen und ihm das Erz geben, aber der Heini meinte nur "Passt scho, ignore..."
Wobei ich da froh bin, wenn mich mit dem nichts meh rzu tun habe, weil so HB-Männchen sind in der Gruppe bestimmt nicht besser zu ertragen und motzen andauernd rum.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (25. Oktober 2007)

Es ist nun mal leider die weit verbreitete Sitte(jetzt auf das Erze/Kräuter/etc. farmen bezogen) wer zuerst die Hacke/Heckenschere/Sonstiges ansetzt der darf sich freuen.

Und das ist einfach eine Unsitte. Ich kenne das nur zur gut,man hat eine Erzader erspäht kämpft sich durch und kurz bevor der letzte Mob down geht SCHWUPPS kommt von hinten irgendwer angeschossen und holt sich die Ader.(Wenn er von einer anderen Fraktion ist meist nicht ohne das man gekillt wird^^)

Sowas kann es einfach nicht sein,genau so beim Named-Mob-Steal.Wo liegt das Problem sich gegenseitig zu helfen?


----------



## mantigore666 (25. Oktober 2007)

patrick.c schrieb:


> Es kommt aber auch vor, daß der steal "aus versehen" passiert, weil der andere so lange herumgetrödelt hat oder nicht unmittelbar daneben steht. Mir ist es in den Hügelgräberhöhen passiert.
> Ich wollte mich entschuldigen und ihm das Erz geben, aber der Heini meinte nur "Passt scho, ignore..."



ich hab die knilche angesprochen und mir hätte ein ENTSCHULDIGUNG schon gereicht, leider kam keins ;-)


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (25. Oktober 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ich hab die knilche angesprochen und mir hätte ein ENTSCHULDIGUNG schon gereicht, leider kam keins ;-)




muss ja noch froh sein das man selber ned dumm angemacht wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undef (25. Oktober 2007)

Und ich hab tatsächlich überlegt, ob ich von WoW zu HdRO wechseln soll, aber wenn das ganze da genauso abläuft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (25. Oktober 2007)

Undef schrieb:


> Und ich hab tatsächlich überlegt, ob ich von WoW zu HdRO wechseln soll, aber wenn das ganze da genauso abläuft...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich muss aber dazu sagen, das es momentan das einzige ist, was mich stört und ich es nicht bereut habe,
von wow gewechselt zu haben  ;-)


----------



## Phobius (25. Oktober 2007)

Als ich aktiv HDRO gespielt hab hatte ich das zum Glück noch nicht.
Lag eventuell da dran dass ich recht schnell nach dem Release eingestiegen bin.

Bei WoW hab ich das aber leider immer öfters.
Und das schönste sind, wie du schon geschrieben hast, die Leute die dann noch ne Dicke Lippe ham (Schade dass es kein PVP - All vs. All gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Am meißten regen mich aber Punkt 2 + 3 auf.

Sehr schön ist es vor allem dann wenn jemand just for fun Gold oder so sammelt und dann halt alles killt was ihm im Weg steht. 
Und der Abschuss sind dann die Leute, denne man sagt dass man ihn für eine Quest braucht und sie ihn dir direkt vor der Nase noch mals weghauen.

Bei Punkt 3 sag ich eigentlich meißtens wenn ich eine Truhe sehe schon bescheid ... (Da ist ne Kiste, Würfeln bitte o.ä.), wiederum interessiert dass dann viele Leider nicht.
Bei Twinken ... wenn man merkt da ist nen neuer Spieler mit in der Gruppe ... merkt man ja meißtens am Spielstil und an den Fragen ... aber da kann man mal ein Auge zu drücken und ihn nett drauf hinweisen.
Wenn aber ein Spieler zwischen 60-70 so was dauerhaft macht ... Ignore und mal in der Gilde warnen ... Denn so was regt glaub ich jeden auf.
And last but not least... die Leute die während eines Kampfes (egal ob Outlands oder Instanzen) zur Kiste rennen so dass kein anderer mehr die Chance hat ... 
So Verhalten sollte eigentlich von den GMs sanktioniert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jetzt das meißte im Zusammenhang mit WoW geschrieben, da ich, wie oben geschrieben, in HDRO keine solch negativen Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Aber solche Schwarzen Schafe gibt es in jedem Online-Spiel ... leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfarm (25. Oktober 2007)

zu 1. da ist glaube jedem schon passiert. aergerlich aber ich glaube nicht wirklich tragisch. mann darf nicht vergessen das es sich nur um ein spiel handelt. und zum glueck is es ja nicht wie bei wow das wenn mann eine erzader abbaut irgendwo auf der map eine andere entsteht. entweder wartet mann die paar minuten bis die ader/holz wieder erscheint oder mann sucht sich ne stelle wo mann zum beispiel 3 adern/holz auf der minimap als blaue pfeile hat und rotiert dann n bischen. wichtig is auf jedenfall das mann es nicht so macht wie einem passiert - also das mann jemanden die rohstoffe wegninjat - ich mache es immer so wenn ich jemanden an einer quelle kaempfen sehe, das ich den moment bis er aus dem kampf fertig ist warte bzw. n bischen helfe, um zu sehen was er macht. oftmals is es mir passiert das derjenige das rohstoffvorkommen gar nicht wollte und es so fuer mich frei stand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu 2. dazu kann ich wenig sagen, da ich erst einmal einen named in gruppe gekillt habe. aber wie mann anderen threads entnehmen kann sind diese sowieso von chinafarmern umcampt um die beryllsplitter zu farmen. das tu ich mir nicht an. wichtig hier: bitte die normalen spieler nicht mit den chinafarmern auf eine stufe stellen.

zu 3. also meine erfahrungen zwecks loot in gruppe waren bisher eigentlich immer ok. im vorfeld frage ich wie es zum beispiel bei fellen aussieht ob gier oder bedarf, und meistens passt das dann auch schon. andere sachen kann mann wenn ein item faellt auch kurz im gamevoice abquatschen ob mann bedarf machen kann.

im grunde genommen hat mann ueberall querreisser und leute die es nicht verstehen einige grundregeln zu beherzigen. aber dennoch ist es wesentlich entspannter als beim vorreiter wow. mann darf bloss nicht in dieses loch reinfallen wie einige denken sich verhalten zu muessen - also im endeffekt genauso ruecksichtslos handeln wie dir wiederfahren ist. warum soll mann sich aergern? es sind deine nerven die leiden und das ist es einfach nicht wert.

schoene gruesse


----------



## treecat (25. Oktober 2007)

Das Verhalten mancher Spieler ist wirklich zum kotzen. Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand in Schwierigkeiten ist, weil auf einmal zuviele Mobs an ihm hängen (kann ja schnell mal passieren) oder er es nicht schafft und schon mit der Moral down ist, helfe ich ihm natürlich. Da hat sich bis jetzt kaum jemand drüber beschwert, im Gegenteil. Als ich mit meinem HM in den Südlichen HGH unterwegs war, um Unholde für das BdT zu killen und etwas zu exploren (bei der Ruine) fragte mich auch auf Englisch ne Jägerin, ob ich ihr bei dem Elite-Untoten (ist das der Knochenmann?) helfen könnte. KP, gut geklappt, sie war happy. 

Sowas sollte selbstversändlich sein; bei den meisten Spielern ist es das auch. 

Wenn ich sehe, dass schon jemand an einer Erzlagerstätte etc. steht und kämpft warte ich oder helfe ihm, wenn es zuviele sind (ab 3 wird es ja nun für fast jeden haarig). Wenn er es abbaut, o.k., wenn nicht und er geht weiter, dann hol ich es mir. Ist ja kein Akt. 

Hatte aber auch so ein Erlebnis: war mit meinem HM auf dem Weg zu den Nordhöhen kurz vor dem Orklager in Bree. Sehe Kupfer auf dem Radar, hin, da steht schon einer. O.k., kp, soll er es haben. Dann rennt er zum Holz danaben und baut ab. O.k., kann ich nichts mit anfangen. Sehe dann weit nördlich Eisenerz; hin und abgebaut. Auf einmal flamed der mich per PM an "Du dummes Arsch, das war meins, vielen Dank!". Huch? 

Weiter zum Orklager um für das BDT noch Orks zu killen. Da kommt mein kleiner Flamer angerannt und rennt erstmal voll in den Pulk und pullt 5. O.k., ich bin ein netter Kerl und helfe ihm als ich sah, dass er nicht zurecht kam. Er überlebt knapp, ich heile ihn und gehe weiter. Er rennt weiter ins Orklager und ich sehe nach kurzem "xxx ist seinen Wunden erlegen". Tja, Pech. Auf einmal ne PM "So einen asozialen Sack wie dich habe ich noch nicht erlebt, warum hilfst du mir nicht (usw uwsw)!" Tja, Undank. Da habe ich echt die SPAM-Melden-Funktion von WoW vermißt. 

Zum Looten:

dass einige Leute die "Bedarf"-Tast festverdrahtet haben ist mir auch schon übel aufgestossen; vor allem, wenn man von WoW gewöhnt war, daß die Leute damit umgehen können. Bei Sachen, die ich gerne hätte immer GIER genommen und mich gewundert, dass ich nie was bekam. Habe in ein paar Gruppen, wo es besonders ärgerlich war, mal gefragt, warum die denn ständig "Bedarf" drücken. Komischerweise kannten viele die ungeschrieben Regel nicht und sind auf Bedarf gegangen, weil sie es nicht anders wußten. Bei anderen bekam ich auch so dumme Antworten wie mantigore666 sie beschreibt. Die beste war "Wieso Gier, da bekomme ich doch nichts?".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (25. Oktober 2007)

@dragonfarm : ja, ich weiss, es sind meine nerven, wenn es ab und an mal passiert, sehe ich auch keinen grund mich aufzuregen, aber es wurde einfach zuviel und da reg ich mich halt auch mal auf  ;-)
und ich bin vollkommen deiner meinung, das es um einiges entspannter als in wow abläuft, es soll halt
auch nur so bleiben.

@treecat : oh ja, auch so ein thema, die "ich pull mal alle, krieg sie nicht geregelt und lauf dann einfach
mal auf den nächsten spieler zu"-kameraden <g>  solange ich nicht durch so einen sterbe, seh ichs eher
lustig  <fg>
und leute, die meinen sie hätten ihren eigenen "claim" abgesteckt und es sein IHR erz, egal wie oft es
respawnt, mag ich natürlich genauso wenig, wie diese loot-egoisten.

eins hatte ich in der aufzählung oben noch vergessen : ich hatte auch mal eine halbwegs witzige erklärung
für einen ninja-loot bekommen "wieso, ich bin doch schurke, die benehmen sich so"  <gg>
da konnt ich dann nicht mal kontern, alle achtung ;-)


----------



## treecat (25. Oktober 2007)

Oh ja, die ist nicht schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   War das ein Hobbit-Schurke? Denen vergibt man (fast) alles.


----------



## Cellon (25. Oktober 2007)

ja ja, die welt von wow geht so langsam vor die hunde habe ich das gefühl! nichts was ich hier nun lesen musste ist neu für mich, habe ich es doch selbst alles schon zu oft am eigenen leib gespürt...

ich dachte auch immer das ich auf jeden rücksicht nehmen muss, da man ja dafür ja die benutzerbedingungen unterschreibt, aber man ist dann wohl immer der einzige der sich daran hält! was ist so schwer daran wenn ich in skettis vor dem käfig der entführten himmelswache stehe und einfach mal die 2 leute die nach mir kommen mit mir in eine gruppe gehen, anstatt sie mir den wegschnappen während ich reggen muss nachdem ich das plateau gesäubert habe? ein einziger invite und alles wäre schön, aber das raffen die meisten nicht! die wow-community ist langsam aber sicher echt fürn arsch, denn so oft wie in der letzten zeit wurde ich noch nie angepöbelt! ob im handelschat oder einfach im allgemeinchat generell, man ist nicht mehr sicher vor beleidgungen und anderem schwachsinn!

zu dem thema "vor der nase wegschnappen" kann ich auch 2 echt fiese geschichten erzählen, wo zum ersten mal in meiner wow-zeit, die nun mittlerweile seit über 2 jahren besteht, die ignoreliste zum einsatz kam...

ich bin am ruffarmen bei den netherschwingen in der mine um die schinder umzukloppen und kristalle zu sammeln, das alles dauert mir schon viel zu lange aber dennoch lasse ich jedem seinen mob (denn sie alle haben ihre zeit auch nicht gepachtet denke ich mir dabei)... plötzlich erspähe ich ein "ei der netherschwingen" und merke schnell das ein priester neben mir in einer ecke im dunklen steht, der sich aber kein stück rührt! auch als ich ruhig am reggen bin, bewegt der sich kein stück und ich denke mir der ist afk... ich nun also die 3 mobs geschnappt und will das ei freiräumen, somit gehört es aber mir, da ich ihn nicht um das ei habe kämpfen sehen... als ich dann gerade den kampf angefangen habe, dachte ich das ich nicht recht sehe, denn von null auf hundert rennt der priester zum ei und nimmt es sich einfach vor meiner nase weg! ich konnte mir da die nachfrage nach dieser aktion logischerweise nicht nehmen lassen und tue dies dann auch, die antwort war dann ja schon irgendwie lächerlich "wer zuerst kommt..."

da dacht ich mir auch, zu sack siehst mich von weitem antanzen und wartest nur darauf das ich die drecksarbeit für dich mache..

die zweite situation war dann in nagrand auf dem elementarplateau... ich wollte endlich mal nach langem feuerpartikel farmen gehen, da ich die dringend brauche! wer das plateau kennt, weiss wie übertrieben überfarmt es da dauernd ist! ich also rauf und kämpfe gestartet und mich versucht einfach nur fern von den anderen mitspielern zu halten, da sie in ruhe farmen sollen so wie auch ich es will! dann sehe ich ein feuerelementar und visiere es an, der feuerball ist am laden und ich versuche aufzupassen das ich die elementare die !um mich herum stehen! nicht pulle! als mein feuerball auf der hälfe ist, kommt aus dem nichts eine eislanze genau auf mein target geflogen und ein mage aus dem nichts nimmt mir meinen mob vor der nase weg! auf meine anfrage was das solle, bekomme ich eine noch unverständlichere antwort als von dem priester und sie lautete "hauptsache nicht du!"...

ich kannte diesen magier nicht und auch habe ich auf meinem server noch nie jemanden was getan, ich habe versucht zu helfen wo ich nur konnte und versucht mich mit jedem gut zu stellen... doch das bringt einfach nichts mehr! die wow-community besteht zum grössten teils einfach nur noch aus kiddies die wow halt anders sehen als wir erwachsenen! 

es gibt auch gute leute und auch situationen in denen mir aus dem nichts geholfen wurde und ich auch helfen konnte, aber diese situationen werden im gegensatz zu damals einfach zu selten...

schade eigentlich...


----------



## mantigore666 (25. Oktober 2007)

treecat schrieb:


> Oh ja, die ist nicht schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es war eine elbin, aber denen vergibt MANN ja auch fast alles <gg>


----------



## treecat (25. Oktober 2007)

@ Cellon

Äh, falls du es nicht bemerkt haben solltest, wie sind hier im LOTRO (!!!!) Forum!!!

Was ist daran so schwer???


----------



## treecat (25. Oktober 2007)

Ach Herrjeh, der !TILT! -Effekt!^^

Ich dachte, den gäbe es nur bei WoW? Ich denke da an Shakes & Fideget ...^^


----------



## Kulunki (25. Oktober 2007)

Zu allererst mal der kurze Hinweis... dies ist kein WOW- Thread

aber das Problem ist ja nicht unbedingt spielbezogen.

zu 1.: Das ist so,das wird immer so sein, da einem ja auch nur die negativen Ninjalooter auffallen, andere drehen schon ab bevor du sie zu gesicht bekommnst, ich schau mich auch net immer um wenn ich erz abbaue ob jemand hinter/neben mir auch die ader angesteuert hat und abgedreht ist.

zu 2.: Hier ist ein Hinweis nicht schlecht, man kann mit den meisten leuten reden, Ausreisser gibts aber immer

zu 3.: siehe 2.


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> 2. killsteal : das ist mir bisher 5 mal passiert...  man muss einen named mob killen, der hat natürlich adds
> dabei...  also erst die adds gekillt und beim letzten rennt plötzlich der spieler, der einem die ganze zeit über nur doof zugeschaut hat, los und killt den named. auch da kommen bei beschwerde NUR fiese antworten...
> als ich anfing zu spielen, war es üblich, die notwendigen mobs entweder nach der reihe "zu bearbeiten" oder
> die anderen zu fragen, ob sie den mob auch brauchen und eine gruppe zu bilden - heute ist das scheinbar nicht mehr gefragt ....



Aus dem Grund immer alle Mobs kurz anhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imon (25. Oktober 2007)

1. ninja-looting

Das könnte man sehr einfach programmtechnisch lösen, in dem man eine angeschlagene Erzader für 30-45 Sekunden reserviert (so lange, damit auch ein Wächter in dieser Zeit mit dem Mob fertig wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )- Irgendwie wurde da ja schonmal was gemacht, aber das hat es scheinbar nicht gebracht.


2. killsteal

Fällt mir jetzt so keine Lösung zu ein...


3. das würfeln in gruppen

Das unsägliche Bedarf/Gier-System wird mit dem heutigen Patch gottlob als Standard abgeschafft. Turbine hört halt auf die Wünsche der Communitiy.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (25. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund immer alle Mobs kurz anhauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jahaaa, nette idee  :-)  nur muss man die ausführung auch überleben können und das kann durchaus mal
eng werden, wenn man nur alleine oder zu zweit kämpft und keine grünen oder grauen quests machen will <g>

@Imon : es wird ganz abgeschafft ? ich dachte es wird nur erweitert ?!?  aber wenn das so ist, hab ich
einen grund mehr, mich auf den feierabend zu freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (25. Oktober 2007)

Nunja, ich werde mir Lotro anschauen und sollte mir irgendwer auffallen, krieg er/sie den passenen Kommentar dazu. Ich werde mir kein Spiel verderben lassen, weil andere Spieler meinen sich wie die letzten Affen zu benehmen. Ich weiss noch, als ich vor ein paar Jahren angefangen hab mit MMO´s wurde ich auch oft zurecht gewiesen, weil ich einfach ned besser wusste. Vll sollte man mit den Leuten nur mal vernüftig reden.

So Long

Torrance


----------



## Gias (25. Oktober 2007)

ich seh killstealling mitlerweile als wettbewerb
frueher hab ich noch versucht mit den leuten zu reden fuer party
damit beide den kill bekommen aber da 90% einfach ignorant weitermachen 
so dass man selbst wieder warten muss
preif ich auf die 10% und versuche einfach selbst
den kill zu klauen 

als stealth-klasse faellt mir das eh nicht schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treecat (25. Oktober 2007)

@ Gias 

SUPER! KLASSE! WEITER SO, solch gute Mitspieler brauchen mer bei LOTRO.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

@ Torrance

Mach das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich merke, dass jemand neu ist und die Spielregeln etc. noch nicht so gut kennt oder Fehler macht habe ich auch kein Problem damit; viele sind dankbar für ein paar Tips. 
Wenn ich daran denke, wie doof ich mich fühlte, als ich bei WoW in ner Ini mit meinem Jäger wie die anderen ne Abkürzung genommen und einfach runtergesprungen bin, aber dummerweise mein Pet vergessen hatte das dann ne Tour durch die Ini machte und alle Mobs in 3 meilen Umkreis mitzog .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  DEN Fehler macht man nur einmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei LOTRO habe ich gemerkt, dass man mit den meisten Leuten vernünftig reden kann. Die unbelehrbaren WoW-ler erkennt man ja meist an kreativen Namen wie "Legoarsch", "Knackarsch", "Kieznutte" oder "Jude" (bei letzterem ging eine Diskussion los, bei der das Niveau immer mehr fiel und sich über 4 channel erstreckte, so daß ich das erste mal gucken durfte, wie man channel leaved).

(*BTW, das war Ironie!)


----------



## mantigore666 (25. Oktober 2007)

treecat schrieb:


> Bei LOTRO habe ich gemerkt, dass man mit den meisten Leuten vernünftig reden kann. Die unbelehrbaren WoW-ler erkennt man ja meist an kreativen Namen wie "Legoarsch", "Knackarsch", "Kieznutte" oder "Jude" (bei letzterem ging eine Diskussion los, bei der das Niveau immer mehr fiel und sich über 4 channel erstreckte, so daß ich das erste mal gucken durfte, wie man channel leaved).



da muss ich doch gleich off meines eigenen topics gehen <fg>
hat einer von euch erfahrung, wie das ist mit den gm ? also bisher habe ich nur drei tickets geschrieben :
zwei davon wegen gold-sellern und eins wegen einem namen wie zu seeligen wow-zeiten...
erfolg war, das ich nicht mal eine rückmeldung bekam, sondern meine offenen tickets still und heimlich
geschlossen wurden.

die frage ist auch, was man eigentlich melden kann (zum topic : in wow konnte man auch ninja´s melden -
mit welchem erfolg sei mal dahingestellt, ABER man bekam feedback) und ob es anderen auch so geht
oder halt jedes mal pech hatte  :-)


----------



## Kobold (25. Oktober 2007)

Imon schrieb:


> 1. ninja-looting
> 
> Das könnte man sehr einfach programmtechnisch lösen, in dem man eine angeschlagene Erzader für 30-45 Sekunden reserviert (so lange, damit auch ein Wächter in dieser Zeit mit dem Mob fertig wird
> 
> ...



Also diese Lösung finde ich sehr praktikabel.

Allerdings verhalte ich mich gegenüber Mitspielern sehr fair und nur in Ausnahmefällen (Bei Randomgroups in Instanzen) wird nach eventuell mehrmaliger Warnung auch meinerseits radikal auf "Bedarf" gewürfelt.

Innerhalb der Sippe gibt es diese Probleme ehr weniger, da dort Rezepte und Material ohnehin an die "Bedürftigen" verteilt werden. Zum Wohle aller, denn die Gemeinschaft, macht uns stark!


----------



## ThomasO (25. Oktober 2007)

Spiele zwar kein HDRO, aber ich kenne das sehr gut aus WoW.
Als Deff Tank mit einen Mob oder mehrerern beschäftigt, steht direkt daneben an dem was man einsammeln möchte , oder aber eben killen (Ich sag nur Tagesquests bzw. Netherschwingenscherbe-Minen oder Ogri´la) und schon kommt einer daher gelaufen und klaut einem das Zeug, die Mobs, den Loot usw. .

Komischerweise sind das ziemlich oft DD´s in WoW wie Hexenmeister und Jäger.

Absprachen was das würfeln angeht, werden natürlich auch nicht eingehalten, insbesondere bei Random Gruppen. Die Ignore-Liste verträgt auch nur begrenzt Einträge.

Es ist eine riesen Sauerei und hat mich schon mehrmals dazu verleitet, das Spiel auszumachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treecat (25. Oktober 2007)

@ mantigore

GM? Gibt es die wirklich? Ich dachte, die wären mit den Valar aus ME verschwunden und in den Westen gesegelt ...?^^

Ich vermisse echt die SPAM- und Ticket-Funktion von WoW; hatte auch so ein paar Gelegenheiten wo mir echt der Kragen platzte. Habe aber noch nie was von GM gesehen oder gehört.


----------



## Ciliu (25. Oktober 2007)

Welcome to World of Asozialkraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es absolut Asozial,
aber leider passiert sowas sehr oft.
In World of Warcraft kann man einen GM Anschreiben, was auf
dauer, da es wirklich sehr oft vorkommt nervt.

Bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kogrash (25. Oktober 2007)

treecat schrieb:


> @ Cellon
> 
> Äh, falls du es nicht bemerkt haben solltest, wie sind hier im LOTRO (!!!!) Forum!!!
> 
> Was ist daran so schwer???


Das Problem ist das die threads mit den neuesten Einträgen auf der Startseite von buffed angezeigt werden - egal aus welchem Forum sie kommen. Wenn man dann direkt in so einen thread springt kann man nur oben an der Herkunftsreihe (oder wie soll man das nennen?) erkennen wo man überhaupt ist. Nicht sehr elegant gelöst....



Dragonfarm schrieb:


> und zum glueck is es ja nicht wie bei wow das wenn mann eine erzader abbaut irgendwo auf der map eine andere entsteht.


was is das denn für ne wilde theoie? bei wow gibts nur mehr spawnpunkte als adern in jeweils isolierten gebieten. der see in winterspring zB hat 6 spawnpuntke thorium. es werden aber max. 2 gleichzeitig spawnen. wenn die weg sind gibts auch cooldown. ansonsten würde man einmal die woche alle bergbauer der gilde auf einer karte verteilen und wäre nach 30 min voll mit erz...

btt: das meiste wurde schon gesagt. beim ninjalooten gefallen mir besonders die im nebelgebirge - seltsamer name, keine gilde, immer kreise reitend wegen erz...
und in wow hat, wenn wir randoms mitgenommen haben, das würfeln meist recht gut geklappt. hier bei hdro klappt das irgendwie gar nicht - endet dann meist in "alle bedarf!". schade eigentlich. aber ich hab beschlossen mich nicht zu ärgern. wer zu sehr auffällt landet auf der ignore, ansonsten versuche ich mich nicht auf so ein niveau runterziehen zu lassen. und nen gm wird wegen gestohlenen mob, geklautem erz oder bedarf-würfeln sicher nix machen!


----------



## .Ben. (25. Oktober 2007)

ich sage dazu mal ohne das ich alle posts durchgelesen...
killsteal....
das man sowohl auf RP als auch auf nicht RP servern chinas und solche leute findet die sich bei nem mob kill ned hinten anstellen und ich finde das auch ned gut aber: wer hat´s noch nicht gemacht um sich seinen Beryllsplitter zu holen? 
das frustrierende ist eigentlich das man dann wenn man einen bekommen hat , dass das gewünschte zeug nicht crittet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trotzdem manche leute gibt es die sich mit einem in kontakt setzten oder ne grp. machen !

ninja-looting....
wir haben in den gorßen raids (Helegord/Rift of Na-dingsbums) ein DKP system was sowas verhindert und in kleinern instanzen geh ich eh nur mit sippe oder mit freunden weil sonst musste carn düm "100mal" machen bis du deinen jäger twink helchgam besorgt hast..

um den loot würfeln
was soll da das prob sein wenn man mal nen schlechten tag hat würfelt man halt nichts besonders dafür nen anderen tag was gutes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: Hab bisher als schneider großmeister 7splitter verhauen und sonst mein zeug hat mich bisher 27splitter gekostet(3 sachen sind noch zu machen)


----------



## Leigh (25. Oktober 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> da muss ich doch gleich off meines eigenen topics gehen <fg>
> hat einer von euch erfahrung, wie das ist mit den gm ? also bisher habe ich nur drei tickets geschrieben :
> zwei davon wegen gold-sellern und eins wegen einem namen wie zu seeligen wow-zeiten...
> erfolg war, das ich nicht mal eine rückmeldung bekam, sondern meine offenen tickets still und heimlich
> ...


Ich erinnere mich an 3 GM's mit Namen; Livy, Undarion und Thamarin. sind die zwei. Livy flüstert mich fast jedes Mal, wenn ich etwas (bzw jemanden -meist melde ich Namen-) an und sagt, dass sie die Angelegenheit prüfen werde und ggf nötige Schritte einleutet oder was auch immer gerade passt. Undarion scheint ein Mensch zu sein, der ein wenig schneller lesen udn handeln kann als der Rest der Welt. Ich eröffnete ein Ticket, wollte mir direkt danach die alten, geschlossenen Tickets nochj einmal ansehen und prompt war das soeben geöffnete auch schon wieder geschlossen. Mit dem üblichen Makro-Kommentar von Undarion. Thamarin flüstert einen zwar nicht an, aber man hat wneigstens einigermaßen das Gefühl, als würde ihn das Ganze interessieren.
Aus WoW bist du es bestimmt gewohnt, dass GM's immer flüstern, in Lotro tun sie dies aber wirklich nur in den wenigsten Fällen. Sieh dir doch mal im Hilfemenü die Liste der alten Tickets an, dort hinterlassen sie eigentlich immer einen Kommentar zum Ticket. Mir persönlich reicht das so vollkommen.


----------



## Uktawa (25. Oktober 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> hallo community ;-)
> 
> der threat hat so gesehen nichts mit dem spiel selbst zu tun; hdro finde ich sehr gut und es macht mir
> zu 99 % spass zu spielen.
> ...




zu 1:

Seltenes Erz/Holz wird immer "umkämpft". Jeder kennt diese Situation in der er eine Ader frei kämpfen muss und jemand kommt und es dann einem vor der Nase weg schnappt. Es ist zwar ärgerlich aber machen kann man dagegen so rein garnichts. Ausser den Spieler vernünftig und höflich darauf ansprechen. Die meisten endschuldigen sich dann sogar und geben einem etwas von dem Erz ab. Wirklich dreist sind nur die wenigsten. Die packt man dann auf ignore und erzählt nebenbei seinen Freunden davon. Macht so einer das immer wieder, spricht sich das schneller rum als er glaubt und wird am Ende schon merken was er davon hat.


zu 2:

Wenn ich vor einem Named Mob stehe und dort steht noch jemand rum, dann bin ich so schlau und biete ihn ohne zu fragen eine Gruppe an. In 90% der Fälle nehmen die Spieler dies angebot dankend an, denn sie wollen ja das selbe...und gemeinsam ist man bekanntlich eh stärker. Wenn Du also nen Named Mob haust und da vorher schon einer stand musst Du dich net wundern wenn er Dir den weg schnappt. 
Auch hier gibt es leider keine Patentlösung um sich vor KS zu schützen. Ausser man sorgt dafür das man vor allen anderen Schaden am bestimmten Mob macht. In den meisten Games bekomt ja der den Kill/Loot der zuerst Dmg gemacht hat.


zu 3:

Da gibs ne ganz einfach Möglichkeit. Man erklärt diesen "Deppen" das sie nur auf das Bedarf machen sollen was Sie tragen können oder für Ihren Beruf brauchen. Halten sie sich nicht drann gibs 2 Möglichkeiten. Die eine wäre das der Leader das Looting so einstellt das nur einer sammelt und am Ende wird es aufgeteilt, oder der Spieler wird nach Abmahnungen einfach aus der Gruppe gekickt. Denn wer sich gegen Absprachen wendet hat meiner Meinung nach eh nix in Gruppen verloren. Hier gilt ja bekanntlich Einer für alle Alle für einen.

Diese Probleme treten im übriegen bei ALLEN Online Games auf wo so etwas Möglich ist. Die Welt ist groß und eben so groß ist die Anzahl jener Idioten die meinen sie müssen alles für sich haben. Passieren kann einem sowas immer. Auch in der besten Comunity. Denn Wo Licht da auch Schatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Schützen kann man sich nur bedingt dagegen. Aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das Leute die sich so asozial verhalten, schnell Ihren Ruf auf Servern weg haben. Und lange bleiben Sie dann meisst nicht dort...eben weil keiner mehr sie mit nehemn will ect.

Und immer drann denken...es ist nur ein Spiel...also nicht drüber aufregen, bringt eh nix ausser Frust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I.M.Weasel (15. November 2007)

noch ne kleine anekdote um das ganze abzurunden: 

war mit meinem barden unterwegs, um zu erzen, komm an ner erzader vorbei (dem blauen pfeil folgend) und da kämpft einer mit nem mob. der war garnicht auf dem level das er das gebiet hätte betreten sollen, weil ab mehr als 4-5 level unterschied machts bei lotr meist keinen sinn mehr. 
und so sah dann auch der moralbalken des anderen spielers aus, nämlich kurz vorm ende. menschenfreund der ich bin, heil ich den komplett hoch, guck kurz, ah - ok jetzt schafft ers... und mach mich ans erzen
böser fehler! der vom mir eben gerettete spieler explodiert in einer wolke aus flüchen und schimpfwörtern ob meines dreisten erz-ninja-loots!
mein hinweis über die ersparten repkosten verhallte ungehört...

mir scheint
für einige spieler ist das bereits "ihr erz" sobald sie den blauen pfeil auf der karte haben.


----------



## Arkenbrandt (15. November 2007)

Was den Ninjaloot angeht kann ich den meisten Kommentaren ja noch zustimmen, aber von wegen Erze wegschnappen... macht Euch mal klar daß Ihr auf einem RP-Server seid. Würdet Ihr von einem Schurken erwarten daß er abwartet bis ihr Euer Monster getötet habt, Euch beim Abbauen hilft und einen schönen Tag wünscht ? Wenn sich ein Meisterdieb (=Schurke) auch nur halbwegs RP-gerecht verhält, dann klaut er sich das Erz und sieht zu daß er weg kommt. Daß einen das im ersten Moment nicht freut ist klar. Aber so würde sich ein Schurke doch verhalten, ist das denn kein RP ?


----------



## mantigore666 (15. November 2007)

bei "mit niedrigem level in hochstufigem gebiet" fällt mir eine elbenjägerin in den trollhöhen ein : level 16 springt sie engelsgleich von abbaustätte zu abbaustätte...  egal ob holz oder erz und wenn sie unterwegs noch grad rupfen könnte, würde sie das auch noch machen <fg>
name natürlich eine englische abkürzung, keine gilde und nicht anzuflüstern (denn wenn überhaupt, kann diese sorte nur englisch lesen O:-) ) - da frag ich mich doch glatt, ob es da etwas bringt, ein ticket zu schreiben ?
goldverkäufer beim farmen zu melden hat zumindest in wow was gebracht <g>


----------



## mantigore666 (15. November 2007)

Arkenbrandt schrieb:


> Was den Ninjaloot angeht kann ich den meisten Kommentaren ja noch zustimmen, aber von wegen Erze wegschnappen... macht Euch mal klar daß Ihr auf einem RP-Server seid. Würdet Ihr von einem Schurken erwarten daß er abwartet bis ihr Euer Monster getötet habt, Euch beim Abbauen hilft und einen schönen Tag wünscht ? Wenn sich ein Meisterdieb (=Schurke) auch nur halbwegs RP-gerecht verhält, dann klaut er sich das Erz und sieht zu daß er weg kommt. Daß einen das im ersten Moment nicht freut ist klar, aber genau so gehört es sich, auch wenn es einigen nicht paßt



ok, nicht von der hand zu weisen...  aber ich bin nicht auf dem rp-server  <g>
und wenn ich es wäre, fände ich es auch legitim, mich am "untergang" des schurken gegen zu viele oder zu grosse mobs zu ergötzen - ich weiss, die welt ist schlecht und ich bin ein teil davon <gg>


----------



## Nillonde (15. November 2007)

Das erste ist mir noch nie passiert. Sollte das mir mal passieren dann geb ich das Holz ab wenn man mir das sagt. Situation das einer Tierchen oder Orks umhaut gibts ja mal, kann ja schlecht riechen ob derjenige auch Förster ist.

Das wzeite... ohne worte. Kenn ich.

Zu dem dritten! AAAARGH!
Das ist mir schon häufig passiert. Im Hügelgrab und Garth Agarwen war ich mit Gruppen und war die einzige Jägerin oder die einzige die gedropte Bögen gebrauchen konnte, und die waren besser als meine. Also klicke ich bedarf. Und wer kriegts? nen 50er Waffi! Was will der denn bitte mit den Bogen für Level 30 oder ähnlich???? Vielen Dank... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (15. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Zu dem dritten! AAAARGH!
> Das ist mir schon häufig passiert. Im Hügelgrab und Garth Agarwen war ich mit Gruppen und war die einzige Jägerin oder die einzige die gedropte Bögen gebrauchen konnte, und die waren besser als meine. Also klicke ich bedarf. Und wer kriegts? nen 50er Waffi! Was will der denn bitte mit den Bogen für Level 30 oder ähnlich???? Vielen Dank...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da es aber kein Bind on Pickup gibt reicht oft einfaches Fragen und man erhält den gewünschten Gegenstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gebundene Gegenstände sind mir bisher nur als Questgegenstände begegnet.


----------



## Kobold (15. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Zu dem dritten! AAAARGH!
> Das ist mir schon häufig passiert. Im Hügelgrab und Garth Agarwen war ich mit Gruppen und war die einzige Jägerin oder die einzige die gedropte Bögen gebrauchen konnte, und die waren besser als meine. Also klicke ich bedarf. Und wer kriegts? nen 50er Waffi! Was will der denn bitte mit den Bogen für Level 30 oder ähnlich???? Vielen Dank...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du warst als der EINZIGE, der ein Anrecht auf den Bogen hatte? Gewagte Forderung, würde ich meinen.

Vielleicht nutzt er es für seinen Jägertwink?
Sogar ich als Wächter habe schon auf einen "Lila"-Bogen auf Bedarf gewürfelt, weil der Bogen besser war, als der "gelbe" Bogen, den ich zum pullen nutzte.

Welcher Art der "Bedarf" ist, mag sich nicht immer erschliessen. Doch das ist eben Schicksal und letztendlich nur ein Spiel.


----------



## Huntingyou (15. November 2007)

hi leutz!

Tja ich muss dir in der hinsicht auch recht geben. Ich kenne das auch zugenüge. Ich spiele zwar erst seit einem Jahr aber habe trotzdem schon so viele Sachen erlebt, dass ich mich selbst frage wo der Sinn von online Spielen ist, wenn eh alle nur gegeneinander spielen. 
Beispiel: ich helfe einem Spieler mit niedriger Stufe bei seiner Dudu Quest und zum Dank fängt dieser an mich und meine Mutter zu beleidigen.....Was bitte soll das? 
Wenn man dann solche Sachen erlebt vergeht einem gleich der Spass am Spielen und man überlegt seinen Account einfach bei Ebay zu verkaufen. 

greetz


----------



## NavySushi (15. November 2007)

Huntingyou schrieb:


> ...zum Dank fängt dieser an mich und meine Mutter zu beleidigen.....Was bitte soll das? ...



[IRONIE Modus EIN]
Genau! Er soll deine Mama schön aus dem Spiel lassen... Dich zu beleidigen reicht jawohl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[/IRONIE]


----------



## mumba (15. November 2007)

ich sag mal so, da ist hdro wohl inzwischen auf den nievau von wow angelangt


----------



## Hubautz (15. November 2007)

Gab es schon immer, wird es immer geben, gibt es aber meines Erachtens immer mehr, seit so viel mehr Leute MMORPGs spielen.
Ich kenne das nur von WoW. Früher war es selbstverständlich, dass man einem anderen Spieler die Erze/Blumen/Mobs erst mal gelassen hat, wenn man sah, dass er zuerst da war. (Naja auf PvP-Servern, wenn es einer von der gegnerischen Fraktion war – hmm).
Es gab tatsächlich nur wenige, die das nicht gemacht haben und die kannte man bald.
Mittlerweile ist ein solches Verhalten eher die Ausnahme. 
Ich denke tatsächlich dass das mit den wachsenden Spielerzahlen zu tun hat. Viele denken, dass sie in einer gewissen Anonymität untertauchen können. Was ja auch stimmt (in WoW noch gefördert durch die Möglichkeit, im allerschlimmsten Fall den Server und bald auch einfach nur den Namen zu wecheln).
Ich finde ein solches Verhalten jedoch nach wie vor im Wortsinne asozial.
Nebenbei bemerkt auch, wenn ein Krieger einem Jäger einen Bogen wegrollt, weil der „besser zum pullen“ ist.
Und für Twinks Bedarf rollen  -> ignore !

In HDRO ist mir das noch nicht so oft passiert, aber es häuft sich da auch.


----------



## Nillonde (15. November 2007)

Kobold schrieb:


> Du warst als der EINZIGE, der ein Anrecht auf den Bogen hatte? Gewagte Forderung, würde ich meinen.
> 
> Vielleicht nutzt er es für seinen Jägertwink?
> Sogar ich als Wächter habe schon auf einen "Lila"-Bogen auf Bedarf gewürfelt, weil der Bogen besser war, als der "gelbe" Bogen, den ich zum pullen nutzte.
> ...




Dazu: Wenn wir am Ende der Ini gewesen wären, wärs mit Scheißegal gewesen, im AH krieg ich noch bessere (hab ich mir dann auch gekauft)
Nur wenn wir mitten drin sind und die stärksten noch vor uns haben, und ICH mit dem neuen Bogen deutschlich mehr Schaden anrichte als mit dem alten... denk mal drüber nach.
P.S. DIE einzige, wenns chon *gg* Das entscheidende etwas zum "der" fehlt mir zum Glück.


----------



## Marceli_der_Gnom (15. November 2007)

In TR ist das mit den "Kill steal" sehr gut gelöst. Wer auf nen named haut kriegt meist auch den kill. Wenn 3 drauf hauen kriegen in alle. Also wenn man ihn zb für ne quest braucht. Auch Quest items sind meist für alle da.

EP wird nach schaden berchnet. Also wenn 3 Leute nicht in ner Gruppe sind und aufn Gleichen mob einhauen kriegen die 3 grössten Schadensverursacher EP. Zwar net 100% aber ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphinus (15. November 2007)

Na ja..es gibt immer solche und solche Spieler egal in welchem Spiel...Darum isses Schwachsinn, wegen so einem Grund mit irgendeinem Spiel aufzuhören..Einfach nicht weiter aufregen und ignore...Ich hatte noch nicht wirklich große Probleme und wenn GM anschreiben und Verwarnung is draussen


----------



## Kobold (15. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Nur wenn wir mitten drin sind und die stärksten noch vor uns haben, und ICH mit dem neuen Bogen deutschlich mehr Schaden anrichte als mit dem alten... denk mal drüber nach.



Zugegeben, unter gewissen Umständen macht es mehr Sinn solche Drops effizienter zu verteilen. Aber Dein Beispiel (mit einem 50 Waffenmeister) mag ein "Einzelschicksal" sein.



> P.S. DIE einzige, wenns chon *gg* Das entscheidende etwas zum "der" fehlt mir zum Glück.



Verzeiht MyLady. So soll es korrekt DIE einzige heissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giladaniel (15. November 2007)

Hallo,
bin zwar nich neu aber lese meist nur.
Wir haben einfach beim Beute verteilen auf würfeln/verzicht eingestellt ist aus meiner Sicht das fairste.
Verzichte auch auf Zeugs das ich eh nicht gebrauchen kann (obwohl ich mir langsam Geld fürs Pferd wegpacken muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Das Minenklauen kenne ich auch, aber das ist wie mit denen, die sich an der Kasse vordrängeln, wundern und zur nächsten Mine (gibt ja echt genug).

Ach ja, Spiele auf Belegaer nen Hauptmann


----------



## Mive (16. November 2007)

Ich finde in HdrO hält sich noch alles in Grenzen.
Wobei es schon von Server zu Server Unterschiede gibt.
Besonders lustig fand ich die Warteschlange zum Pferderennen.
Aber auch da gab es den einen oder anderen Ausreißer, es gab
aber auch welche, die drauf angesprochen, auf den Start verzichtet
haben.

lg
Mive, Hobbit Barde


----------



## PAUL555 (16. November 2007)

Jo das mit den Erzadern kenn ich......z.b. in der Isenbinge-Mine da steht fast überall so ein kleiner bilwiss vor der Erzader rum und sofort wenn man den angreift kommt irgentein farmer und klaut einem die Erzader.
Als ich einen ansprach sagte er nur: "da musst du halt schneller sein"......aber es kommt noch schlimmer:
Ein Paar Minuten später traf ich in der Mine einen spieler namens "Eyess" er sah so aus als könnte er das spiel nich richtig er zog immer einen Elite Drachen an und rannte dann vor ihm weg^^ich schaute ihm eine weile zu und fragte ihm dann ob er hilfe braucht. Daraufhin lud er mich in eine gruppe ein und ich nahm an.
Ich ging zu ihm hin und plötzlich pullte er mit einem schuss einen blauen Elite Meister-Drachen und rannte weg da ich ihm helfen wollte zog ich die aggro auf michund versuchte den Drachen loszuwerden.Doch dann pullte er nocheinen und rannte solange in meiner nähe hin und her bin ich auch noch den auf dem Hals hatte.
Ich heilte mich ein paar mal doch ich ging letztendlich zu boden.....da dämmerte es mir ER WOLLTE MICH LOSWERDEN DAMIT ER IN RUHE SEINE ERZE FARMEN KANN! Danach tat ich das einzig richtige: Ich loggte auf meinen Ork-Schnitter um und ging auf "Eyess"-jagt^^Ich killte ihn 2 mal und danach hatte er genug.
Das es solche Leute bei Hdro gibt hätte ich vor diesem Tag nicht geglaubt.also nehmt euch in acht liebe Mit-HDROler!


----------



## mantigore666 (17. November 2007)

PAUL555 schrieb:


> Jo das mit den Erzadern kenn ich......z.b. in der Isenbinge-Mine da steht fast überall so ein kleiner bilwiss vor der Erzader rum und sofort wenn man den angreift kommt irgentein farmer und klaut einem die Erzader.
> Als ich einen ansprach sagte er nur: "da musst du halt schneller sein"......aber es kommt noch schlimmer:
> Ein Paar Minuten später traf ich in der Mine einen spieler namens "Eyess" er sah so aus als könnte er das spiel nich richtig er zog immer einen Elite Drachen an und rannte dann vor ihm weg^^ich schaute ihm eine weile zu und fragte ihm dann ob er hilfe braucht. Daraufhin lud er mich in eine gruppe ein und ich nahm an.
> Ich ging zu ihm hin und plötzlich pullte er mit einem schuss einen blauen Elite Meister-Drachen und rannte weg da ich ihm helfen wollte zog ich die aggro auf michund versuchte den Drachen loszuwerden.Doch dann pullte er nocheinen und rannte solange in meiner nähe hin und her bin ich auch noch den auf dem Hals hatte.
> ...



jo, solche gibts leider auch in hdro...  seit gestern bin ich im nebelgebirge und innerhalb einer stunde passierte es zwei mal, das ein jäger (jeweils ein anderer char) mit 3 bis 4 mobs im schlepptau seine laufrichtung änderte und direktemang durch mich durchlief...  nix wildes, da ich seine verfolger eh grade für ne quest brauchte <g>  nur die intension dahinter zeigt mir halt wieder, das es auch spieler gibt, die im rl wohl ständig verprügelt werden und sich nun virtuell "rächen"...  arm sowas...

ABER, dann kommt es auch wieder zu guten begegnungen : ein lvl 50er ist taten am farmen, sieht mich und meine gefährtin in bedrängnis, bricht sein farmen ab und kommt uns schnell zu hilfe. danach war die "waagschale" wieder im gleichgewicht  ;-)

fazit : es gibt - wie im rl - solche und solche...  leider kann man gegen die miesen online nicht soviel ausrichten, wie man das im rl kann....  damit muss man leider leben.


----------



## KennyKiller (17. November 2007)

Bei mir kam bis jetzt nur Punkt 3 vor, es gibt solche Witzbolde die machen bei Gelehertemzeug bedarf und 1min. später bauen sie eine Ader ab , meistens sagen sie es ist fürn twink, mach ich mir eben für jeden beruf ein twink und gut ist oder wie? , dass kann doch nicht sein dass ein wirklicher Gelehrter dann leer aus geht!


----------



## Schwarzerkaktus (17. November 2007)

@ cellon

du meintest ja das das nur bei kiddies vorkommt, oder zumindest größtenteils

ich bin selber erst 15 und versuche mich mit so vielen gut zu stellen, grade weil ich weiß das viele älter sind und ich ja (egtl) respekt vor denen zu haben habe

kann ja gut sein das das vorallem bei jüngeren (/zu jungen) spielern vorkommt, aber das habe oich auch schon bei erheblich älteren spielern bemerkt...

mfg vulune


----------



## Syphalia (21. November 2007)

Schwarzerkaktus schrieb:


> @ cellon
> 
> du meintest ja das das nur bei kiddies vorkommt, oder zumindest größtenteils
> 
> ...



Niveaulosigkeit ist nur begrenzt eine Symptomatik jüngerer Jahrgänge, sie zieht sich schlichtweg durch alle Altersschichten. Man trifft nur bei MMORPG's tendentiell eher jüngeres Publikum denn älteres, weshalb dann die Vermutung naheliegt das es sich um "Kiddies" (junge unreife Spieler) handelt. Aber "Kiddies" gibt es auch bei den älteren Jahrgängen. Gibt halt überall schwarze Schäfchen.

Ich habe schon oftmals sehr junge (<12) Spieler(innen) angetroffen welche sich weitaus "respektvoller" und "vernünftiger" Verhalten haben, als Ihre alten (30+) Kollegen(innen)

Von daher sollte man die Problematik absolut nicht am Alter festmachen.


----------



## I.M.Weasel (21. November 2007)

Doimli schrieb:


> Bei mir kam bis jetzt nur Punkt 3 vor, es gibt solche Witzbolde die machen bei Gelehertemzeug bedarf und 1min. später bauen sie eine Ader ab , meistens sagen sie es ist fürn twink, mach ich mir eben für jeden beruf ein twink und gut ist oder wie? , dass kann doch nicht sein dass ein wirklicher Gelehrter dann leer aus geht!



ich hau mir regelmäßig vorn kopf bei solchen spaßgesellen... kann das sein das die das mit dem "ich würfel für meinen twink" sogar ernst meinen? wie o.g. schon richtig erkannt hat wäre dann mit dem anlegen eines twinks jeder klasse/jeden berufes alles im lot, immer bedarf, egal was droppt... 

keine ahnung was in spielern vor sich geht die das dann, wenns in der gruppe zur sprache kommt ("ey, warum würfelst du jetzt darauf auchnoch bedarf, wieviele berufe hast du denn" ) noch ernsthaft meinen, vertreten zu können... 

als nächstes kommt "is für meine oma, die wird morgen 80 und zockt auch"

ich sag nur vorsicht: ich bin barde, und würfels du auf alles bedarf, vergess ich vielleicht zu heilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makubex (21. November 2007)

Herb-Klau hatte ich bis jetzt 2 mal.

Beim ersten mal hab ich´s verpeilt, Herb war weg.
Beim 2ten mal hab ich meine Schurkenfähigkeiten eingesetzt ( Vanish ) und der Ninja hatte die Aggro vom Mob

Mein kurzer Kommentar zu ihm: Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK, war jetzt auf WoW bezogen, aber falls ihr mit eurer Klasse ähnlich Fähigkeiten habt nutzt sie in solchen Situationen zum Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab leider zu spät gesehen, welches Forum


----------



## Pacster (21. November 2007)

Hmmm..bei WoW wird sich über sowas ja auch immer wieder beklagt...aber ich muss sagen das ich in meinen 14 Monaten echt wenig Situationen hatte, wo ich mich geärgert habe.
Wirkliches Ninja-looting habe ich glaube ich erst 1-2mal in Instanzen erlebt. Das einem Erze etc. beim Bergbau,angeln oder kräutersammeln mal weggeschnappt werden, kommt vor....aber ich sehs nicht als so dramatisch an. Liegt vielleicht auch etwas daran das man in WoW relativ leicht an die abbaubaren Mats kommt(vielleicht mit Ausnahme von Lotus) da es viele Standorte gibt und der respawntimer normalerweise so bei ca. 30Minuten liegt. Außerdem hat man da ja auch noch die Möglichkeit 50% der Leute zu killen...halt open-pvp. ;-)

Bei named Mobs kanns ärgerlich werden...wobei Blizz ja bei den wichtigsten auch den Respawntimer auf 5 Minuten hat...also ist es kein Weltuntergang und so oft kommt es halt auch nicht vor.
Das einzige wo es bei WoW meiner Meinung nach wirklich nervt, ist beim Elementarfarmen. Da ist der Timer zwar extrem kurz...aber es gibt einfach nicht genug für die Anzahl der Leute, die Elementarpartikel brauchen.

Also entweder ist es bei WoW nicht so schlimm...oder ich bin ein Glückskind...oder ich sehs einfach gelassener. Sucht euch was aus. ;-)


----------



## Taikaenkeli (21. November 2007)

Ich muss gestehen es beruhigt mich zu lesen das es so etwas anscheinend auch in anderen Spielen wie hdro gibt, die sonst immer so hoch gepriesen werden. Das soll jetzt keine Schadenfreude sein, und das tut mir auch leid für dich. Vor allem weil es echt mieses Verhalten ist und bei mir sofort auf ignore geht.


----------



## mantigore666 (21. November 2007)

Taikaenkeli schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen es beruhigt mich zu lesen das es so etwas anscheinend auch in anderen Spielen wie hdro gibt, die sonst immer so hoch gepriesen werden. Das soll jetzt keine Schadenfreude sein, und das tut mir auch leid für dich. Vor allem weil es echt mieses Verhalten ist und bei mir sofort auf ignore geht.




klar gibts die in ALLEN spielen (in unterschiedlicher ausprägung), da es ja die menschen hinter den figuren sind und das spiel daran keine schuld trägt  ;-)

aus psychologischer sicht würde mich da nur interessieren, WARUM sie so spielen : kriegen sie es im rl immer nur aufs kaubrett ? oder sind sie da genauso (mein unwort im jahr 2000 war nicht umsonst "shark behavior") ? wollen sie im spiel ihre "dunkle seite ausleben", weil sie im rl zu feige dazu sind ? ich fänds jedenfalls lustig, so einem mal im rl zu begegnen <gg>


----------



## zodak (21. November 2007)

warum das so ist lässt sich doch ganz leicht erklären.

online rollenspiele sind ziemlich kommerziel geworden.
war es früher noch so das die leute das aus leidenschaft an dem role-play gespielt haben, so ist es doch heute eher so das die meisten leute eben aus diesen kommerziellen gründen diese spiele spielen. 
man hört es doch immer wieder das die leute sich nicht für die hintergrundgeschichten ihrer spiele interessieren.
daher kommt bei diesen leuten das gemeinschaftsgefühl nicht auf. Die kennen ihre 10 gildenkollegen und das wars dann, der rest der spieler ist doch dann egal.


----------



## I.M.Weasel (21. November 2007)

wäre doch zu komisch wenn einer der leute, die auf beschwerden hinsichtlich ihres spielverhaltens, sei es jetzt weglooten oder ständig auf alles würfeln oder sonstwas, mit so komentaren wie "wein nicht" oder "bleib mal locker" aufwarten, hier was reinposten würde zu dem thema...

irgendwie fehlt hier noch einer der den standpunkt "ich würfel für meinen twink, und das ist gut so" vertritt...


----------



## Manitu2007 (21. November 2007)

Also ich würde dazu sagen ist traurig sowas, aber wieso willst du dich mit diesen Leuten auf eine Stufe stellen?

Wenn du dich aufs gleiche Niveau wie die stellst, bist nnicht gerade besser und daher würde ich dir empfehlen generell NUR noch mit Leuten aus deiner Friendlist zu Questen oder mit der Gilde (das mach ich bei WoW nur noch aus den von dir Genannten Problemen). Hätte ich eigentlich nicht gedacht dass es bei HdRO solche Spieler gibt...schade sowas

LG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edeka (21. November 2007)

Also ich HASSE solche Leute... es gibt nicht schlimmeres als andere Spieler in einem SPIEL zu bescheißen bei dem es doch Haupstächlich um Spaß geht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe es selbst schon öfters miterlebt und muss sagen ... die Angewohnheit nurnoch mit befreundeten Spielern (in WoW) Instanzen zu machen ist echt angenehm!
Bei Diebstahl von Ressourcen wie halt Erzen ob WoW oder HDRO sollte es eigentlich Strafen geben ... oder man müsste diese Spieler melden können und bei Beschwerdeanhäufungen dieser Art eine Sperre verhängen... aber naja was weiß ich schon als einfacher Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (21. November 2007)

zwecks truhen stehlen in instanzen:
man sollte einfach slay funktion anbringen oder so^^ wenn dann ein spieler zur kiste läuft ohne gewürfelt zu haben dann macht er das bestimmt nicht wieder^^


----------



## Elemerus (21. November 2007)

kenn ich^^ z.b. als ich ma bei wow bollwerk gegangen bin und der dudu stab gedropppt hat hat ein mage bedarf gemacht^^


----------



## Verengetorix (21. November 2007)

Kenne das leider zu genüge. Der härteste Fall, war aber Ich stehe mit meinem Krieger vor ner Truhe will sie looten und ziehe dabei 3 Adds. Neben mir stand ein Paladin der nur dumm zugeschaut hatt. An Heilung war nicht zu denken er stand halt nur dumm dar. Als der letzte Gegner mich dann halt doch noch erledigen konnte spurtet der Pala los erschläge schnell den Moob und lootet die Truhe weg


----------



## Calvyn (22. November 2007)

(kein WoW-Thread, ich weiß)
Meine Grundregel ist (wie im ersten Post angemerkt): "Was Du nicht willst, was man Dir tu..." Aber es fällt immer schwerer, sich daran zu halten... 
Beispiel? Es fällt DIE Tank-Hose... Der Heilpala würfelt Bedarf (er hat hinterher erzählt, er braucht es für seine Freundin, die Tank ist) und 20 Minuten später darf ich mir diese Hose im AH kaufen... Und bei dem Tankmangel mache ich es mir da einfach: Du? Ninja? Du gehst aus der Gruppe oder ich...
Thema Erzabbau: Ja, es nervt, und vor allem, wenn es die eigene Fraktion, oder noch schlimmer, die eigene Gruppe ist... Was tun? Ich weiß es nicht, außer meinem Gedanken zum Ninjalooting... Du brauchst einen Tank, und dann steht die Frage im Raum... Und als Ninja mag niemand gebrandmarkt sein, denke ich...


----------



## Kobold (22. November 2007)

Elemerus schrieb:


> kenn ich^^ z.b. als ich ma bei wow bollwerk gegangen bin und der dudu stab gedropppt hat hat ein mage bedarf gemacht^^



Bei WoW ist es so (soweit ich mich erinnern kann), dass es keine bestimmten Klassenbindungen gab - mit Ausnahme es stand ausdrücklich im Item. Wenn also ein Magier meint, einen Stab der für einen Druiden optimiert wurde, nutzen will, dann ist das eben so!

Zum Glück ist das bei HdRO nicht so extrem in Klassen aufgeteilt und die hirnlosen Itemrunns sind mir zumindest nicht begenet.


----------



## mantigore666 (22. November 2007)

nur mal so am rande, wenn hier auch spieler anderer mmorgs reinschreiben wollen, ob nun wow oder andere, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen, denn das problem zieht sich wohl leider durch alle rollenspiele  :-)

in letzter zeit sehe ich vermehrt spieler, die zwar "afk" sind, aber munter erze/holz abbauen oder "ergiebige mobs" killen ...  bei wow war das seinerzeit ein hinweis auf einen "grösste-asiatische-völkergemeinschaft-farmer"  <fg>  nur sind diese spieler in hdro alle in einer sippe und haben normale namen....  wobei mir schon sippen (auf vanyar) aufgefallen sind, deren mitglieder fast immer "afk" rumrennen, bzw. die mir grade beim "wegfarmen" gehäuft unangenehm auffallen...  ob das vielleicht in der sippensatzung steht ? "ihr benehmt euch mies und hab keinerlei soziale kompetenz ? dann seit ihr richtig bei uns, der gilde mit power und gnadenloser farmkraft : XYZ"  <fg>


----------



## Tpohrl (22. November 2007)

Tja, das erlebt man leider immer öfter. 
Ich erinnere mich noch.., vor 2Jahren hat man beim farmen noch neue Leute kennen gelernt, weil man einfach ein paar Worte gewechselt hat als man sich an einem Vorkommen getroffen hat. So etwas gibt es heute kaum noch, da wird höchstens gepöbelt. 
So geschehen, als ich vor nem guten halben Jahr meinen Krieger zum Schmied gemacht habe..., da flaumt mich ein Druide an.., was ich denn im ödland mit lvl70 zu suchen habe und das ich doch mal verschwinden soll. Naja.., ich ihm erstmal erklärt das ich Eisen und Mithril zum skillen brauche und weil das AH grad leer ist.., aber da hat der denn schon gar nicht mehr hin gehört und ein schwall an Beleidigungen losgelassen. 
Dabei wollt ich ihm grad etwas erz schenken*steckwiederein*g* darauf hin ihn nur noch persönlich treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobold (22. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> nur mal so am rande, wenn hier auch spieler anderer mmorgs reinschreiben wollen, ob nun wow oder andere, ihr seid herzlich eingeladen, denn das problem zieht sich wohl leider durch alle rollenspiele  :-)
> 
> in letzter zeit sehe ich vermehrt spieler, die zwar "afk" sind, aber munter erze/holz abbauen oder "ergiebige mobs" killen ...  bei wow war das seinerzeit ein hinweis auf einen "grösste-asiatische-völkergemeinschaft-farmer"  <fg>  nur sind diese spieler in hdro alle in einer sippe und haben normale namen....  wobei mir schon sippen (auf vanyar) aufgefallen sind, deren mitglieder fast immer "afk" rumrennen, bzw. die mir grade beim "wegfarmen" gehäuft unangenehm auffallen...  ob das vielleicht in der sippensatzung steht ? "ihr benehmt euch mies und hab keinerlei soziale kompetenz ? dann seit ihr richtig bei uns, der gilde mit power und gnadenloser farmkraft : XYZ"  <fg>



Hm... Echte "Goldfarmer" sind mir bisher nicht bewusst über den Weg gelaufen (im Feld).
Auch das Massenflüsstern "Buy cheepes Gold at www.chinafarmer.com" ist seit Buch 11 nicht mehr aufgetreten.
Wobei mir klar ist, dass "Farmboys" sehr wohl aktiv sind.
Doch wenn ich jemanden beim Handeln finde, der (auf einem RP-Server) nur schlechtes englisch spricht, gibt es ein Ticket an den GM, da es nicht zum Rollenspiel passt.


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2007)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> So geschehen, als ich vor nem guten halben Jahr meinen Krieger zum Schmied gemacht habe..., da flaumt mich ein Druide an.., was ich denn im ödland mit lvl70 zu suchen habe und das ich doch mal verschwinden soll.



Wobei es auch nicht ganz unverständlich ist dass die Leute sich aufregen wenn sie sich mühsam den Weg zum Erz freikämpfen und dann kommt ein 70er vorbei und baut ab.

Aber ich war ja nicht dabei, kenne die konkrete Situation daher unicht und auf Beleidigungen sollte man eh verzichten.


----------



## Hagentronje (22. November 2007)

Klingt irgendwie nach WoW........
Mist und ich dachte in LOTRO seis anders....
Dann lieber doch keine Vollversion kaufen...


----------



## mantigore666 (22. November 2007)

Hagentronje schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie nach WoW........
> Mist und ich dachte in LOTRO seis anders....
> Dann lieber doch keine Vollversion kaufen...



mag sein, das es "irgendwie" nach wow klingt, es ist aber keins, auch kein klon....
wie bereits von mir angemerkt sind es die spieler, die es so ausarten lassen und spieler triffst du nun mal in jedem onlinespiel  ;-)

wenn mit einem ball eine scheibe eingeschossen wird, kann ich auch nicht sagen "schade, hätte mir ja nen ball gekauft, aber der fliegt ja wie die anderen in scheiben"  <gg>


----------



## Cyberflips (22. November 2007)

tja, was Mantigore666 da anspricht ist leider ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen. Nennt sich asozial und Dummkiddie und tritt leider auch vermehrt in Kombination auf. Anständigen Umgang miteinander, vernünftige Werte und freundliches wie höfliches Miteinander kennen viele eben nicht. Geschweige denn solche Fremdwörter wie Ehre oder Stil. Dabei ist ehrenhaftes Verhalten gerade das, was einen Helden in Tolkiens Welt ausmacht - aber dafür reicht ja bei manchen eben der Verstand nicht aus. 
Ist aber auch irgendwie die natürliche Auslese. Wenn alle nur Helden, bzw. echte Supertypen wären, wäre es ja langweilig und nichts besonderes mehr. Denk immer daran Mantigore: jeder Asi der sich so verhält läuft in der sozialen Evolution weit unter Dir und bestärkt nur Deine Stellung. 
Anständig sein hat eben seinen Preis, aber für den Gewinn den man dafür an Selbstachtung und Respekt einstreicht, ist es dann eher ein geringer. Nichtsnutzige Würmer gibt es nun mal viele auf der Welt, doch selbst die haben wie gesagt noch einen Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu was man sich berufen fühlt, bzw. zu was man sich zählen möchte kann ja letztendlich jeder selbst durch sein Verhalten und seine Taten mitentscheiden. Manche sind auch so im RL daran gewöhnt sich wie menschlicher Abschaum zu benehmen, wie sollen die es im Spiel dann besser wissen. Hab einfach Mitleid mit denen und soll er/sie mit dem ergaunerten Erz oder Mob glücklich werden. Wenns nur das ist was ihm gefehlt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hängt ja auch von den Gilden ab, ob sie Leute in ihren Reihen dulden möchten die sich so verhalten. Merkt euch die Namen derer, tauscht euch aus und meidet diese Spieler zukünftig, dann können die sich ja alleine mit ihren degenerierten Charakteren rumschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (22. November 2007)

du hast völlig recht, cyberflips  :-)

im rl stehen solche leute in der NAHRUNGSKETTE unter mir <fg>  nur online ist ein adäquates reagieren oft nicht möglich und das wurmt mich ein bissl <g>

im grunde hat mein thread auch das gebracht, was ich rausfinden wollte : ob ich der einzige bin, dem es so geht und der es nicht gut findet , ich finde es wichtig, die eigenen werte und einstellungen zu überprüfen und sie nicht für der weisheit letzten schluss zu nehmen. und wenn nun alle geantwortet hätten, das ich falsch liege, wär ein umdenken die folge gewesen :-)
es ist halt beruhigend, wenn man auf den ausruf "ich bin schizophren" die antwort bekommt "macht nix, ich auch", auch wenns von der gleichen stimme ist  LOL


----------



## Hagentronje (22. November 2007)

Naja ich bin der Meinung wenn man ein MMO spielt spielt man es ja auch wegen der sozialen Komponente. Ich mein für was Geld ausgeben für ein Monatliches Abo nur um Online mich benehmen zu dürfen wie die Axt im Wald? Ich zahle meine Abos um mit anderen in einer gemeinschaft zu spielen, Spaß zu haben und um andere Menschen kennenzulernen die meine einstellung teilen ich trete ja auch nicht als Tunningfan einen Holiganverein bei oder? Wären solche Leute nicht besser bedient mit Diablo oder was weiß ich für Spiele wo sie anderen nicht mit ihren "Seht mich an ich bin der größte und Beste" Egogetue den Spaß am gemeinschaftlichen Spiel rauben? Ich habe sehr lange WOW gezockt, und seid TBC is die Community durchzogen von diesen "Möchtegernimbazockern" das mir die Motivation zum einloggen fehlt. Ich habe zurzeit einen LOTRO Testaccount und das Spiel gefällt mir sehr auch da die Leute die ich bis jetzt getroffen habe keinen Vergleich zu WoW darstellen. Nur ist die Befürchtung da das auch bei Turbine der Commerz siegt und sie auf biegen und brechen alles in ihr Spiel holen wollen so wie Blizzard. 
Aber manchmal ist weniger halt einfach mehr......
Ich hab noch 3 Tagen Test ich werd mal sehen vlt. sieht man sich ja mal dauerhaft in Mittelerde (was zu befürchten ist da LOTRO um einiges anspruchsvoller ist als das im moment immer mehr auf "Noobniveu" gepatchte WoW)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xordon (22. November 2007)

Das Bedarf-Würfeln ist mir bei HDRO auch aufgefallen. Allerdings gibt es auch derart viele Items auf die gewürfelt wird, dass man da leicht den Überblick verliert. Welcher Anfänger hat schon im Kopf, ob er ein geschwärztes Barghest-Ohr oder einen Barghest-Schwanz später für einen kritischen Erfolg in seinem Handwerk einsetzen kann.
Dummerweise klicken auch viele auch bei Waffen und Rüstungen auf Bedarf, die sie überhaupt nicht brauchen, wenngleich auch weniger Leute als bei den Körperteilen fürs Handwerk.
Bei WoW lief zumindest das Würfeln nach meiner Erfahrung immer fair ab. Das Rumgehacke auf der Community halte ich für sehr übertrieben.
Das Questgegner geklaut werden ist bei beiden Spielen wohl auch eher ein Einzelfall, und ein klärendes Gespräch hilft auch oft weiter. Wenn man nicht gleich beleidigend daher kommt, reagieren die Ermahnten auch nicht so harsch. 

Unsympathische oder asoziale Zeitgenossen gibts überall, aber in HdRO sind es auch nicht weniger oder mehr als in WoW. Das sich HdRO-Spieler immer mit ihrer "besseren" Community rechtfertigen wollen ist auch Quatsch; es ist wirklich ein nettes Spiel auf ähnlichem Qualitätslevel. 
Mir persönlich gefällt das Kampfsystem in WoW irgendwie besser, da es sich für mich irgendwie "direkter" anfühlt, HdRO hat dagegen andere Vorteile, z.B. auf Rollenspiel-Seite. Da mich letzteres nicht so interessiert spiele ich jetzt wieder WoW. Das kann sich durchaus nochmal ändern, aber es zieht mich nach einer Auszeit immer wieder zu sich.


----------



## RED DEVIL (22. November 2007)

Mir auch schon passiert.Als mein Hunter um die 30 war und der irgendeine killquest hatte.Bin grad bei  als sich nen 70er blicken lässt und auch killt.Auf die bitte mir doch was übrig zu lassen weil ich das für ne Quest machen muss,keine Antwort.3 min später stand ich vor nen Leichenfeld und durfte dann ca.10min warten.Und diese Ninjalooter kenn ich auch zur genüge,z.B.Stoffi der bei Platte Bedarf klickt.......lol.


----------



## Infernokobold (22. November 2007)

RED schrieb:


> Mir auch schon passiert.Als mein Hunter um die 30 war und der irgendeine killquest hatte.Bin grad bei  als sich nen 70er blicken lässt und auch killt.Auf die bitte mir doch was übrig zu lassen weil ich das für ne Quest machen muss,keine Antwort.3 min später stand ich vor nen Leichenfeld und durfte dann ca.10min warten.Und diese Ninjalooter kenn ich auch zur genüge,z.B.Stoffi der bei Platte Bedarf klickt.......lol.


jo das kenn ich is schon lustig wenn stoffi bei platte bedarf macht vilt hofft er auf ein add wo stoffies platte bekommen lol nuja was solls aufregen machts au nid besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (23. November 2007)

Xordon schrieb:


> Unsympathische oder asoziale Zeitgenossen gibts überall, aber in HdRO sind es auch nicht weniger oder mehr als in WoW. Das sich HdRO-Spieler immer mit ihrer "besseren" Community rechtfertigen wollen ist auch Quatsch; es ist wirklich ein nettes Spiel auf ähnlichem Qualitätslevel.
> Mir persönlich gefällt das Kampfsystem in WoW irgendwie besser, da es sich für mich irgendwie "direkter" anfühlt, HdRO hat dagegen andere Vorteile, z.B. auf Rollenspiel-Seite. Da mich letzteres nicht so interessiert spiele ich jetzt wieder WoW. Das kann sich durchaus nochmal ändern, aber es zieht mich nach einer Auszeit immer wieder zu sich.



es mag bei wow schon unterschiede von server zu server geben, ich hatte damals den fehler gemacht, mich auf mit meinem hauptchar auf rexxar setzen zu lassen...  und dort war es mit den beschriebenen dingen um einiges schlimmer als in hdro...  muss aber auch dazu sagen, das ich schon 1,5 jahre spielte, bevor burning crusade rauskam...  danach wurden andere sachen so schlimm, das diese "spielergeschichten" schon fast vergessen wurden <gg>
und das mit der community ist nicht so ganz von der hand zu weisen, weil es den meissten "kiddies" gottseidank in wow besser gefällt  ;-)


----------



## Varnamys (22. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja.... hab jetzt diese Woche meinen LotRO-Acc wieder reaktiviert.
Erstmal wieder durchblicken welche Chars ich denn so angefangen hatte. Grade eben mit meiner kleinen Hobbit-Schurkin unterwegs und hacke lustig an nem Ebereschenholzvorkommen rum. Allerdings wollte mich so eine kleine Spinne irgendwie davon abhalten also musste ich mich ihrer erst einmal annehmen.

Diese Zeit nutze eine Elbenjägerin um direkt neben mir das Holzvorkommen abzubauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf meine hinterhergeflüsterte Bemerkung, dass dies ja nicht sehr freundlich gewesen sei kommt folgendes:

Elbenjägerin 'Liegt an den Preisen in Auktionshaus'
Elbenjägerin  'Ich muss auch sehen wo ich bleibe, da mir kein lvl 50er zur Verfügung steht und ein lvl 11 Bogen ksotet 160 Silber'
Ich als Hobbit 'Ähm bitte? Und dafür einen schlechten Ruf riskieren?'
Elbenjägerin 'Naja, schlechter Ruf?'
Ich als Hobbit  'Wenn sich das rumspricht... ist dies durchaus möglich. Ein Elb der nur darauf wartet jemanden die bereits angehakten Holzstücke vor der Nase wegzuklauen.'
Elbenjägerin 'Morgen seh ich ganz anders aus und meine Namen kennt ihr nicht.'

ohne weitere Worte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurel3010 (9. Juli 2009)

Hi Community,

so, trotz langer "Posting-Pause" hat dieser Thread (leider) nichts an seiner Aktualität verloren.

Ich wollte schon mal ganz vorsichtig in Richtung der "Alteingesessenen" fragen, ob hier vielleicht andere Regeln gelten - bzw. das Würfeln generell anders gehandhabt wird.
Dann doch mal SuFu genutzt und hier gelandet.

Kurz zum Background: Ich bin erst kurz dabei und komme von einem oft genannten, viel gescholtenem Spiel mit 3 Buchstaben...
Gibt einige Gründe, warum ich das nun nicht mehr spiele - aber auch hier ist, zumindest in meiner begrenzten Wahrnehmung (was die reine Spieldauer betrifft), nicht alles Gold was glänzt.

Die HDRO Community klopft sich ziemlich selbstbewusst auf die Schultern, was den Umgang miteinander angeht.
Kann ich leider so nicht nachvollziehen. Nur Beispiele: Wird im Chat nach irgendeinem Kram gefragt (ich glaub es waren 2 Pastetenkrusten), ich whisper dem Spieler, kein Problem, schick ich Dir wenn ich in Bree bin. Da schon keine Reaktion...na ja...trotzdem geschickt, keine Antwort auf den Brief, nichts, kein Danke oder sonstwas. Nun bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass mir auf Grund von 2 Pastetenkrusten ein Denkmal neben dem Keilerbrunnen gebührt...aber ein "Danke" kann man sich wohl mal rausquetschen.

Dann - und das in jeder (!) meiner bisherigen Random-Gruppen - es wird wie selbstverständlich "Bedarf" gewürfelt. Und das ohne jede Ansage, Nachfrage oder sonstwie. Es war auch nicht so, daß ich es immer mit den jeweiligen Berufen zu tun hatte - nach einer vorsichtigen Nachfrage beim Spieler gings dann plötzlich mit "Gier".
"Bedarf" ist schon ok, wenn man den entsprechenden Beruf hat und das auch mal kommuniziert, oder wenns prinzipiell alle machen (was dann allerdings für diejenigen MIT dem Beruf in der Gruppe zu einem Problem wird).
"Meinem EX-Spiel" wird ja gerne itemgeilheit vorgeworfen,aber mal ganz ehrlich, mal so eben "Bedarf" würfeln war da nicht...

Diese (kleinen) Kritikpunkte musste ich doch mal loswerden.
Mehr werds vermutlich nicht, HDRO ist ein Traum nach 4 Jahren...hmmm, nu hab ich den Namen vergessen...

LG


----------



## Teal (9. Juli 2009)

Killsteals in HDRO? Hab ich was verpast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss immer noch an das Startgebiet der Menschen denken, als sich alle bei der Quest für das Named-Wildschwein ANGESTELLT haben!

/edit: Thread-O-Manti - Fast so gut wie Nagash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (9. Juli 2009)

ich hab mit meinem twinks die erfahrung gemacht,
dass in den grpen, insbesondere bis 20, ein uebles verhalten herrscht
und prinzipiell schon mal die sprachkommunikationsmoeglichkeit ausgeschalten
ist...und halt das ueble bedarf würfeln auf alles, was nicht schneller als bei das timeout
in der tasche ist.

keine ahnung woher dieses ruecksichtslose verhalten kommt.
ist mir auch dann ziemlich egal gewesen, dann mache ich halt huegelgraeber genau
zweimal, einmal und dann nicht mehr wieder, mit zufallsgruppen.

der trost zum schluss...ab 40 wirds dann normal und die leute sehns ein,
dass sprechen in einer ini besser fuer den erfolg ist und auch die habgier wird dann weniger.

ich hoffe jetzt mal, aurel, dass du nicht schon 60 bist.


----------



## Aurel3010 (9. Juli 2009)

nee, nee TheONE§,

bin weit entfernt von 60 - mit meinem Jäger auf Halbzeit um genau zu sein - meine Twinks sonst sind alle zwischen 20 und 25. Will es ja ruhig angehen lassen...

Aber dieses Gewürfel ist mir jetzt doch so aufgestossen, dass ich mich zu dieser kleinen Schreibarbeit genötigt fühlte...

LG


----------



## bekkz (9. Juli 2009)

Ähnlich wie Aurel kam ich auch von XxX und stelle fest, dass der Ton, auch in Chats, nicht unbedingt besser ist. Auch das vortreffliche abbauen der Ressourcen während man gerade Keiler sowieso verhaut kam mir schon einige Male unter die Nase.

Wie aber hier schon gesagt wurde, nahm dieses eher assoziale Verhalten langsam ab. Mit höherer Stufe wurde es dann freundlicher. Ich denke, dass die meisten einfach die 2 wochen trial mitnehmen und dann is gut. Die die wirklich wollen sind dann wohl eher vernünftiger.

Und um den Fuchs am Kragen zu packen...

ein f***ing WoW-Kiddie hat einfach nich die sh1ce Kohle sich 2 Online-Games zu leisten. Soviel handys könn Mama und papa einfach nich verticken. Klingt zwar hart, aber genau das ist meine ehrliche und unberührte Meinung.


----------



## EisblockError (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich spiele auf Belegar und mir ist bis jetzt nur freundliches wiederfahren, sowohl im MP als auch bei den Freeps.

Allerdings bin ich erst 24.

Trozdem, immer wenn es einen named zu killen gab hat man sich hinten angestellt bzw eine Gruppe gebildet.

Zu ninjalooting kann ich nichts sagen da ich vorzugsweise Nachts spiele und man da nciht so schnell Gruppen für Instanzen findet.


----------



## Tetlin (9. Juli 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also ich spiele auf Belegar und mir ist bis jetzt nur freundliches wiederfahren, sowohl im MP als auch bei den Freeps.
> 
> Allerdings bin ich erst 24.
> 
> ...



Aloha @all

Belegaer hin oder her das ist egal auf welcehm Server man Spielt! Belegaer hat keinen besonderen Orden oder glänzt von Haus aus mehr als die anderen Server weshalb sich die meisten Spieler an gemeinläufige umgangsformen halten würden. Alle Server sind da gleich nur fällt es auf einigen eher auf.

Gerade in Level bereich von 1 - 20 stolpert man doch oft über Neueinsteiger oder auch Umsteiger. Entweder wissen sie noch nicht was sie mit permanenten bedarf würfeln anstellen oder lassen halt die Sau raus. Nach level 20 sieht die Welt dann schon ganz anders aus die meisten Test Accounts sind nicht verlängert worden die Leute Spielen für ihre Monats gebühren oder sind noch in ihrem frei Monat. Ab Level 40 dann ist die Natürliche auswahl abgeschlossen der Freimonat ist aufgebraucht die Spieler Zahlen für ihr Abenteuer in mittelerde und langsam sind sie auch vertraut damit was ihr handeln für konsequenzen haben kann.

Leider ist es gerade so das viele Alteingesässene Spieler die Neueinsteigern helfen könnten beim Twinken größtenteils unter sich bleiben und die Newbies dürfen sehen wo sie bleiben Ellenbogen voran halt. Das bezieht sich nicht nur auf LotRO sondern auch auf andere MMORPG.

Prinzipiel wenn jemand in der Gruppe Permanent Bedarf würfelt einfach offen nachfragen warum immerhin steht mitlerweile auf so ziemlich jedem Item für welches Handwerk es ist. Und der Typische Stofftragende Zwergenwaffenmeister wird auch nicht erklären können warum er auf denn Stab und die Mütze mit Willenskraft und Taktikcrit bedarf gewürfelt hat.
Man spielt zusammen und nicht gegeneinander da verlangt es das man Regeln einhält und die durchzusetzen obliegt es an denn anderen in der Gruppe wenn ein Schwarzes Schaf dabei ist.

Es heist ja auch so schön man läuft sich immer mehr als einmal über denn Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher lass dich nicht entmutigen du wirst immer wieder auf Bedarfsjunkies und Ninjas treffen doch sind das im Level ebreich 50 bis 60 eher weniger als mehr.

Viel Spaß in Mittelerde.

Gruß
Tetlin


----------



## zorakh55 (9. Juli 2009)

Also. Ich kann im Moment nur etwas über den bereich 50+ sagen. Aber hier muss ich sagen: Soetwas ist mir noch NIE passiert. Die Leute sind eigentlich immer durchweg freundlich. mit alle auf Bedarf würfeln habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. Teilweise hat man Schwiergkeiten Items wegzugeben, weils keiner will... ( in einer Ini).
ich denke aber, dass was der TE da sagt nichtmehr repräsentativ ist. Das ist ja jetzt beinahe 2 jahre her. Diese Leuten scheinen mittlerweile gegangen zu sein. Das scheinen mehr so die Antester gewesen zu sein.

Ich kann da wirklich nur dem zustimmen was Teal da sagte:
"Killsteals in HDRO? Hab ich was verpast?"
Sehe ich genauso. und das mit dem Anstellen stimmt auch. Man erinnere sich an die Pferderennen. Da wird immer angestellt und höflich verhalten. Da wird nichts gesteal. in den Pausen locker RP usw...
Ich finde wirklich die community in diesem Spiel ist die beste die ich kenne!

Gruß
zorakh


----------



## Dragonriver (9. Juli 2009)

Ich machs kurtz......Die WoW spieler sind schuld....

früher hat man sich ausgemacht wer wann den mob killt, aber nu nach X beiträgen von....ich möcht von WoW zu Hdro wechseln....ist es kein wunder das es nu so abläuft.


----------



## Kobold (9. Juli 2009)

Hm... Ist mir so gut wie noch nie passiert. (auf Belegaer)

Entweder, ihr seit zu empfindlich, oder es sind Einzelschicksale...

Sollte es wirklich so sein, dass gelangweilte "WoW-Kiddys" sich in Mittelerde breit machen, so werden sie spätestens mit dem Release von "AION" wieder verschwunden sein. Also... Bei unreifem Fehlverhalten einfach den Namen merken und auf "Ignore" setzten. Früher oder später sterben sie wieder aus.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Juli 2009)

Bin auch Ninjalooter und Killdieb. In Instanzen bin ich immer Wortlos und verlass sofort die Gruppe wenn die Idioten direkt wipen.


----------



## Wuschbämunso (9. Juli 2009)

Ist auch mist, wenn leute alles need drücken etc. Ich muss selber zugeben , ich bin dusselig, und wenn der typ der was abbauen wollte nicht direkt daneben steht, hab ich das Talent die Kamera so zu stellen das nen Baum im weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings kommen von mir keine antworten wie whine nicht, sondern eher "Oh, tut mir leid, hab dich nicht gesehen, kannst gerne das Holz (bzw eisen) haben". Ich mein, so Lootgeil muss man nicht sein. Ich finds nur schade wenn man da schon der böse ist :-(
Dauernd passiert mir das ja auchnicht, aber grade nachts passierts halt mal-sollten beide seiten kein "Drama"draus machen. Ich finde entschuldigen und material wiedergeben reicht, ich mein ich hab kein verbrechen begangen und er hat sein Holz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (10. Juli 2009)

Es wurde ja schon erwähnt, gerade im niedrigen Levelbereich trifft man immer wieder Neueinsteiger bzw. Umsteiger die evtl. andere Regeln kennen oder aber schlichtweg nicht bescheid wissen über das Würfelsystem.

Wir haben gerade wieder ein neues Mitglied in die Sippe aufgenommen, die mir sagte, sie dachte, wenn man Bedarf würfelt bekommt es derjenige, der es am meisten braucht. Gerade wenn den Spielern also das Bedarf/Gier/Verzicht-Prinzip nicht bekannt ist, woher sollen sie dann wissen was sie drücken sollen. Ich wage zu behaupten, ein Großteil der Spieler wird sich da sofort anpassen, wenn man sie darauf hinweist... wenn nicht, werden sie aus der Gruppe geworfen und/oder auf die Ignore-Liste gepackt.

Zu guter Letzt möchte ich auch noch sagen, es herrscht zwar auf den Servern größtenteils Konsens, dass man Bedarf nur auf Items würfelt, die man mit dem entsprechenden Charakter entweder tragen kann oder anderweitig benutzen (Handwerk, Tränke, Vermächtnisrunen), aber teilweise herrschen da trotzdem unterschiedliche Regelungen in den Sippen... man muss halt auch mal miteinander sprechen und im Gruppenspiel abmachen, wie man die Beuteverteilung handhabt.

Ich persönlich habe da wenig negative Erfahrungen gemacht, und die wenigen schwarzen Schafe werden halt ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otakulos (10. Juli 2009)

Naja bei Punkt eins und zwei kann man meist nicht viel machen wen man an solche zurückgebleibenen Individuen gerät.
Bei Punkt 3 muss ich sagen habe ich die zwei mal die es Passiert ist, das ich so jemanden in der Gruppe hatte, eine sehr mächtige Position gehabt.
Mein Gruppenführer wollte ihn nicht kicken weil es wohl ein RL Freund war auch wen er sein verhalten auch nicht verstehen konnte.
Nach dem dritten mal nicht geheilt werden und vom Eingang der Instanz zu uns laufen müssen mangels Wiederbelebung fragt er mich was das soll.
Meine Antwort wen du meinst hier auf alles Bedarf würfeln zu müssen weil du so hohe Repkosten hast dann sorge ich dafür das diese so hoch sind das du hier mit Plus Minus Null Gewinn aus der Ini gehst. Und siehe da mit einem mal hat er vernünftig gewürfelt.


----------



## Berrry (10. Juli 2009)

Wow ist wohl auch für die Hungersnot verantwortlich oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (10. Juli 2009)

man kann auch an den lootverteilungsoptionen rumdrehn, wenn man gruppenleader ist.
abwechselnd pluendern + plünderqualität (> ungewöhnlich), dann wird für die gelben
gegenstände halt gar nicht mehr gewürfelt, sondern die werden perzufall (gleich)verteilt. 
und nicht immer nur an den, der sich echt nicht zu bloed dafuer ist, fuer jedes der felle oder tränke bedarf zu klicken.
ich mach das auch so beim massenschlachten fürs BDT, dann kann man sich aufs toeten  
konzentrieren und muss nicht nach jedem mob ein, zwei, oder drei würfelnfenster wegklicken.


----------



## cbuffed76 (10. Juli 2009)

> Bin auch Ninjalooter und Killdieb. In Instanzen bin ich immer Wortlos und verlass sofort die Gruppe wenn die Idioten direkt wipen.



genüsslich am Kaffee süffeln, lächeln, mein Tag ist gleich ein wenig sonniger!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bald is Wochenende.


Schönes selbiges @ all!
Chris


----------



## Morca (10. Juli 2009)

Der Hintergrund von solch einem Verhalten ist simpel: es spiegelt lediglich eine kranke, verblödete, egoistische, gefühlskalte und vor allem künstlich gezüchtete  Gesellschaft wieder! 

Diese dumme Biomasse aus Menschenfleisch, wird von einem herzlosen Lügensystem zur Profitmaximierung herangemischt und mit der haben wir nun zu tun- wir sind mitten in einem schlechten Spiel (und damit meine ich kein MMO)! Wer meint dies sei Unsinn, ist auch schon ferngesteuert und im Sinne dieses willenlosen Konsumkontruktes manipuliert.

Es besteht also keine Verhaltenbesserung für das Probelm des negativen Umgangs miteinander im Spiel, im Gegenteil, die Leute werden immer verrohter im Miteinander, weil es von höherer Stelle gewollt und anerzogen ist. Von daher besteht keine Besserung, wenn die Verhältnisse im realen Leben weiter Bestand gewinnen und Werte wie Anstand und Aufrichtigkeit zu leeren Worthülsen verkommen.


----------



## kogrash (10. Juli 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Bin auch Ninjalooter und Killdieb. In Instanzen bin ich immer Wortlos und verlass sofort die Gruppe wenn die Idioten direkt wipen.



Das ist das Schöne an Vetaro - den muß man nicht kicken. Ein provozierter Wipe am Anfang und man ist ihn los... 

Also, wer sich wundert, daß auch in HdRo  Ressourcen geninjat werde und Killsteals vorkommen, der sollte ein wenig die rosrote Brille abnehmen. Sind halt auch nur Menschen hier. Und gerade in den Startgebieten kommen dann noch viele Neulinge hinzu, die u.U. etwas rohere Sitten mitbringen. Die müssen erst eingeeicht werden!

In höheren Gebieten meine ich auch ein kooperativeres Verhalten gespürt zu haben. Zumindest bevor dann die Rohstoffknappheit in den Höchstlevelgebieten wieder allen Anstand zunichte gemacht hat.


----------



## Norei (10. Juli 2009)

kogrash schrieb:


> In höheren Gebieten meine ich auch ein kooperativeres Verhalten gespürt zu haben. Zumindest bevor dann die Rohstoffknappheit in den Höchstlevelgebieten wieder allen Anstand zunichte gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo hast du denn noch Rohstoffknappheit, seit sie die Soloinis eingeführt haben? Da stelle ich das Holz ja teilweise nicht mal mehr ins AH, weils da nicht weggeht.

Und in den Gruppen muss man dann Masterloot anmachen oder eine ordentliche Sippe suchen, dann gibt es da auch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## kogrash (10. Juli 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn noch Rohstoffknappheit, seit sie die Soloinis eingeführt haben? Da stelle ich das Holz ja teilweise nicht mal mehr ins AH, weils da nicht weggeht.
> 
> Und in den Gruppen muss man dann Masterloot anmachen oder eine ordentliche Sippe suchen, dann gibt es da auch keine Probleme mehr.



...deswegen schrieb ich in der Vergangenheit. Denke da an einige super Erlebnisse beim Erzfarmen im Nebelgebirge und Splitter jagen zurück...

Aber hast recht, ist etwas mißverständlich. Sollte besagen, daß meine werten Mitspieler (und ich) auch auf höheren Leveln nicht zu Heiligen mutieren und nicht den aktuellen Zustand beschreiben. Wobei ich es Klasse finde, daß so ein echter Streßfaktor verschwunden ist. 

Mit der Sippe unterschreibe ich mal so. Denn bedenke das 11. Gebot: Du sollst nicht random gehen!


----------



## Parat (10. Juli 2009)

Morca schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund von solch einem Verhalten ist simpel: es spiegelt lediglich eine kranke, verblödete, egoistische, gefühlskalte und vor allem künstlich gezüchtete  Gesellschaft wieder!


Egoismus ist ne menschliche Eigenschaft, Du wirst da wenig systemisch bedingte Unterschiede finden.

Aber, um mal Gregor Gysi sinngemäß zu zitieren: Sitz ruhig weiter in verrauchten Kellern, bisserl Petting und dabei 35-Seiten-Positionspapiere zum Zustand der Welt verabschieden .. darauf wartet sie, ganz sicher.^^


----------



## Vetaro (10. Juli 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Egoismus ist ne menschliche Eigenschaft, Du wirst da wenig systemisch bedingte Unterschiede finden.
> 
> Aber, um mal Gregor Gysi sinngemäß zu zitieren: Sitz ruhig weiter in verrauchten Kellern, bisserl Petting und dabei 35-Seiten-Positionspapiere zum Zustand der Welt verabschieden .. darauf wartet sie, ganz sicher.^^



Das versteht doch eh wieder keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jayner (10. Juli 2009)

Mich beunruhigt das eher grade...
Hab mir vor kurzem Moria gekauft und wollte HDRO wieder anfangen, in der Hoffnung
das die Leute hier freundlicher sind und des Spaßes wegen spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Momentan spiele ich noch net richtig weil ich mich für einen Char entscheiden will, ich hoffe
das ich bessere Erfahrungen wie der Threadersteller machen werde und gebe mir Mühe
das ich nicht zu den beklagten Leuten gehören werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (10. Juli 2009)

Jayner schrieb:


> Mich beunruhigt das eher grade...
> Hab mir vor kurzem Moria gekauft und wollte HDRO wieder anfangen, in der Hoffnung
> das die Leute hier freundlicher sind und des Spaßes wegen spielen.
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, ich denke das wirst du nicht. Der Thread ist jetzt schon ca. 2 Jahre alt und da hat sich einiges geändert. Wie viele schon gesagt haben waren das am Anfang fast nur die die angetestet haben und wenn du dir die restlichen Posts durchliest, wirst du wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Eregcun (11. Juli 2009)

ich hatte gestern auch nen lustigen typen: 

Bei Abwecheld Plünder   Bedarf/Gier/Verzicht  klickt der bei jedem gegenstand auf Bedarf und zwar wicklich bei jedem.


----------



## Phobius (11. Juli 2009)

Das von dir angesprochene Benehmen kann man leider in vielen MMOs sehen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich hier in LotRO meißtens verschont geblieben bin. Ok, ich spiel es auch nicht wirklich oft / lang, aber wenn man vom Primus zu LotRO wechselt, um sich mal ein wenig zu entspannen und auch mal auf eine nette Community trifft ... da sieht man das ganze nicht so extrem.

Aber diese Entwicklung in Richtung "Alles für mich, nichts für dich!" hat rapide zugenommen. Sehr Schade drum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Retikulum (11. Juli 2009)

Ich gehöre wohl zu den wenigen Auserwählten, die noch nie eine schlechte Erfahrung im Bezug aufs Looten im High-lvl-Bereich hatten. Was nicht zu letzt daran liegt, dass ich nur mit vernünftigen Leuten zusammenspiele. In PUGs zu spielen, ist bei mir schon seit Ewigkeiten die absolute Ausnahme - es sei denn, man möchte zum Wächter oder der Schindkröte. Jedoch gibt es ein Phänomen, dass schon fast einzigartig ist. Im Niedrig-Level-Bereich, so zwischen 10 bis ca. 45 vergessen 9/10 Spieler jegliches faires Verhalten. Bei ihnen wird der Bedarfs-Knopf zum besten Freund, von dem sie sich gar nicht mehr trennen wollen. 
Ich erinnere mich an unzählige Male, wo besagte Mitspieler darauf hingewiesen wurden, sie mögen nur auf das Würfeln, was sie WIRKLICH benötigen - Pustekuchen. Meist helfen auch pädagogische Maßnahmen wie "sterben lassen" nicht. Ich persönlich bin kein Fan davon, solche Leute rauszuwerfen, da ich meistens dann doch die bittere Pille schlucke, um die Quest oder Instanz zu schaffen. 
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass es die meisten auch so handeln. Die Blacklist ist für mich dabei keine Option (aus ganz bestimmten Gründen).
Wie sagt man so schön? 

"Just my two cents..."


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juli 2009)

Wisst ihr wie ich solche Leute nenne?

Zellhaufen!!!

Dürfte für manche vllt. ein Begriff sein.


----------



## TheONE§ (12. Juli 2009)

na ist halt so, dass erst wenn du mit konsequenzen für dein verhalten rechnen musst, du dein ego zurueckstellst. und jetzt nicht auf die andren zeigen, sondern mal selber nachdenken, wie oft man sich schon selber der nächste war. amen.


----------



## Parat (12. Juli 2009)

Fakt: Das Verhalten in LOTRO ist besser als in anderen MMOs, also ist jedes angesprochene Problem kleiner als anderswo.

Fakt: Es gibt aber sicher keinen Trend zum Positiven.

... was ja nicht heißt, dass morgen die Welt untergeht.^^


----------



## Camal(Malygos) (13. Juli 2009)

Nun ja, solche Dinge habe ich in WoW erlebt und erlebe sie jetzt in HDRO, allerdings wesentlich seltener.

Im Prinzip mache ich mir da schon gar nichts mehr draus, wenn es zu oft passiert kanns einem irgendwie nur noch egal sein, alles andere ist schlecht für den Blutdruck.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juli 2009)

Da in "Der Herr der Ringe Online" kein so hoher Leistungsdruck herrscht wie in dem "Nachtelfenjäger-Zuchtgebiet" kann man damit sehr gut Leben. Mal abgesehen von einigen Erzen wie Silber zum Beispiel, sind die Rohstoffe gut genug verteilt. Das Crafting bietet (zumindest in den ersten 30 lvl) sehr gute Rüstung, auch ohne die gecrittete Version. Ninjalooter gibt es zwar hin und wieder, allerdings kann man mit ein bisschen Kommunikation das abschalten. Einfach mal sagen, dass man das braucht oder (höflich) Fragen, ob man den Gegenstand bekommt. Das klappt gut. Die Ninjalooter hören dann auch auf, wahlos alles mitzunehmen. Mir kommt es auch so vor, als ob es nur Ninjalooter gibt, weil in der Standarteinstellung man entweder die Gegenstände auswürfelt oder gleich verzichtet. Sowas verleitet schnell dazu, dass man einfach mal mitwürfelt.

Und falls ihr mal Probleme habt wegen einer Gruppenquest: Macht den ersten Schritt, geht auf die Leute zu und bietet ihnen an, bei ihren Quests ihnen zu helfen (sofern das Level passt natürlich ;-) ). Sehr viele Spieler sind dann auch gern bereit euch zu helfen. Und ehe man sich versieht macht man zusammen etliche Aufgaben in der Gruppe, auch wenn es keine Gruppenquest ist.

Kurz um: Man muss mehr mit den Leuten kommunizieren. Das ist mir nähmlich aufgefallen bei HdRO: Die Spieler scheinen eine gewisse Hemmschwelle zu haben.


----------



## Yldrasson (13. Juli 2009)

Ich muss anmerken, dass es sich manchmal tatsächlich nur um Misverständnisse handeln kann.
Als ich mal mit meinem kleinen Twink im Schwarzwoldlager des Chetwalds herumgelaufen bin, habe ich einen Kerl gesehen, der mit zwei, drei Mobs gekämpft hat.
Dann viel mein Blick auf eine, etwas entfernt stehende Truhe. In der Tat habe ich die Verbindung da wirklich nicht gesehen und nur gedacht "Oh, eine Truhe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" und habe sie aufgesammelt.

Ich bin von Grund aus kein dissozialer Mensch, wenn er mich einfach nur darauf hingewiesen hätte, dass er die ursprünglich haben wollte, hätte ich ihm den Inhalt natürlich gegeben.
Aber als mir dann ein "OMG du assi was galubst du wiso ich mir den weg daihn freigekämnpft hab!!!" entgegensprang, habe ich es mir dann doch anders überlegt.
So denke ich, dass es immer auch zum Teil damit zu tun hat, wie man vermeintlichen "Ninjalooter" auf die Problematik anspricht. :-)

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Aragorn1994 (13. Juli 2009)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kurz um: Man muss mehr mit den Leuten kommunizieren. Das ist mir nähmlich aufgefallen bei HdRO: Die Spieler scheinen eine gewisse Hemmschwelle zu haben.


Das ist mir bei sehr vielen MMO´s aufgefallen. Auch zu meiner Anfangszeit in *Hält sich schützend die Hände vors Gesicht* WOW Zeit ist mir das untergekommen. Viele trauen sich nicht die ersten Schritte zu machen.

Wie aber oben schon gesagt. Es gibt in jedem MMO Killsteal, Craftingklau und Ninjalooting. Vergleichen wir das mal. Soetwas gab es in WOW sehr oft. VIele der alten Spieler wandern nach HdRo ab ( So wie ich bald ). Da ziehen auch einige Schwarze Schafe mit ( Vor mir braucht ihr aber keine angst haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Also, einfach weiter anschreiben wenn dumme antworten kommen nicht beachten und gut


----------



## Reecon (13. Juli 2009)

Dann hört doch auf diese bekannten Spiele zu Zocken. WoW hat nur schwarze Schafe, tzzzzzz. Ich spiel beides
HdRO und WoW und überall gibt es solche Idioten. Wenn man nicht zufrieden ist mit der Situation dann kann man doch
auch auf OfflineRollenspiele wechseln.

Ich verstehe euer Problem nicht, entweder zieht ihr mit oder ihr verlasst das Game. Ist das so Schwer ????????????


----------



## grunzhart (14. Juli 2009)

Genau! Alle Macht den Egomanen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

